#ubuntu-bd 2011-07-11
<kusanB> helo :)
<kusanB> any one here ?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-07-12
<abckb__> hello :)
<abckb__> good evening guys :)
#ubuntu-bd 2011-07-15
<abckb__> @
#ubuntu-bd 2012-07-11
<Chat3400> Hi
<Chat3400> Hey
#ubuntu-bd 2013-07-10
<Chat8367> Hi
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-11
<Kilos> o/
<walrider> ayyy 
<AudaciousTUX__> hei
<walrider> ki obosta bai 
<walrider> kiram asen 
<AudaciousTUX__> vala na... peramoy gebon :'(
<walrider> :'(
<walrider> ahen bai cha khawsamu apnere :'(
<ReverseRestive> :|
<walrider> reverse keda :|
<Kilos> hi guys
<ReverseRestive> apner jeda :|
<walrider> :|
<walrider> hi kilos :D
<walrider> hwo u doing :D
<walrider> good to see u again :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you ?
<walrider> me too :)
<walrider> eating card 
<walrider> made from cow milk 
<walrider> yum yum yum 
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> yummy yes
<ReverseRestive> hoy bai bojde parsi :|
<walrider> tux bhai 
<AudaciousTUX__> ebar duijoner porichoykhana den :| walrider ReverseRestive 
<walrider> ami reverse restive 
<ReverseRestive> ami walrider
<AudaciousTUX__> :3
<walrider> bojde ?
<ReverseRestive> parsen ?
<AudaciousTUX__> ektu ektu.... duijonei pagol -_-
<walrider> hoe 
<walrider> pulau khamu koisi deikha amma jhari marlo :S
<walrider> dur 
<walrider> hotle e jaia khamu 
<AudaciousTUX__> vala kotha mone korchen... amaro khaite munchaiteche :'(
<walrider> bhai koi thaken ?
<AudaciousTUX__> fimrgate
<walrider> firmgate er kothay ?
<AudaciousTUX__> nakhalpara
<walrider> nakhal para koto number goli ?
<AudaciousTUX__> prem nogor
<walrider> prem goli :D
<AudaciousTUX__> :p
<AudaciousTUX__> notun ki jeno nam diche.... ekhono mukhosto korinai :3
<walrider> ami age 12 no thaktam 
<AudaciousTUX__> ow
<walrider> akhon tejkuni para wasa pump er ekhane thaki 
<AudaciousTUX__> ow
<walrider> majhe majhe kuaiti  mosjid er oidik jai 
<walrider> 6 number golir oidik 
<AudaciousTUX__> ow
<walrider> ajka jamu :|
<AudaciousTUX__> koi?
<walrider> 6 number 
<walrider> amar shob frend ra oidik thake 
<AudaciousTUX__> jan... mana korche kida?
<AudaciousTUX__> magar 3-4 jonre ekloge hatte dekhle police dhorte pare
<walrider> apne kishe poren / job koren ? 
<AudaciousTUX__> ho.... ghumanor job :3
<AudaciousTUX__> kono teka deya lagena
<walrider> :| kon na eram koren kya 
<AudaciousTUX__> komuna
<walrider> :(
<walrider> gosol koron lagbo 
<walrider> join #Bangladesh
<walrider> ehhe ubuntu firij hoia gesilo 
<walrider> ayy bhay 
<walrider> bhai apne line konta chalan internet ?
<walrider> ami line paltamu 
<AudaciousTUX__> karsan
<walrider> speed koto tk koto ditasen 
<AudaciousTUX__> 600 1mbps
<walrider> apner line ki time based ?
<walrider> din e kon raat e beshi speed amon ?
<walrider> kom*
<AudaciousTUX__> na
<walrider> ami 1.2mbps 600 dei 
<walrider> tao gaming platform gula cache kore na ora ar port open korte pare na 
<walrider> oder 6 mash dhore bola hoise port block koiren na ami server dei majhe majhe 
<walrider> kar kotha ke shune 
<walrider> val 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: \o/
<pavlushka> Hello walrider 
<pavlushka> walrider: Eid Mubarak !
<AudaciousTUX__> amio 0ad te host korte pari na :'( walrider 
<walrider> eid mubarak bhai 
<walrider> tux bhai eid mubarak ( koite vuila gesilam :3 )
<walrider> apner line eo port block kore ??
<pavlushka> walrider: একটু আধটু আমাদের খোঁজ খবর করিয়েন
<pavlushka> are we discussing about port-forwarding?
<walrider> pavel bhai bangla dekha jasse na 
<AudaciousTUX__> ho walrider  :'( 
<walrider> amne korle kamne ki dur 
<walrider> >:(
<walrider> isp jodi port block kore kamon da lage 
<AudaciousTUX__> bola lagbe port open korte... naile pidamu :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: তোমার বাংলা লেখা যাচ্ছে না, আর তার বাংলা দেখা যাচ্ছে না, :p
<walrider> amar guno dhor isp to 5-6 mash hoise try kortese partese na :v
<AudaciousTUX__> :v
<walrider> :v
<pavlushka> walrider: what client you are suing?
<AudaciousTUX__> are isp er kotha ar koiyen na... amar basay aiche ubuntu deikha kotokkhon boyan diya choila geche :3
<walrider> client bolte ?
<AudaciousTUX__> refress button nai deikhao tader onek akkhep :3
<pavlushka> walrider: you have to forward the port for 0ad in the router, try 0ad community for help in this context
<walrider> :( dokko onak dokko gebon e 
<AudaciousTUX__> areh isp diya block koira dile ami ki korum... amar router e port open kora
<walrider> amar isp block kore port , i tested it 
<pavlushka> walrider: kon software use kortesen irc te?
<walrider> kissu korar nai isp block korle 
<walrider> xchat 
<pavlushka> walrider: for your convenience, switch to Hexchat
<walrider> reboot kore then dl korbo 
<pavlushka> and then set the font solaimanlipi in the Hexchat settings
<walrider> ho bhai jani eta 
<pavlushka> walrider: you are in windows?
<walrider> xubuntu 
<walrider> xubuntu 14.04.4
<pavlushka> walrider: tahole prob kothae?
<walrider> ami ts server host kori from ubuntu 
<walrider> are bhai boltei to dilen na ami avro install disi reboot dawa hoy nai 
<pavlushka> walrider: ami hexchat install er kotha boltesi
<walrider> tai bangla bhainga ashe 
<walrider> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<walrider> reboot dia then hex chat install dibo 
<walrider> then bangla problm solv :D
<pavlushka> ok\
<pavlushka> hmm
<walrider> tux bhai to amgo elakar bhai brother :|
<walrider> bhai er lgoe biri khamu :|
<walrider> darby :D
<pavlushka> bhai abar brother? 
<walrider> hoe
<pavlushka> walrider: deikhen, faint khaien na biri khaiya
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> logout relog dia ashi 
<walrider> brb 
<pavlushka> cables
<walrider> আসেন নি কেউ ?
<AudaciousTUX__> ho
<walrider> ওকে 
<AudaciousTUX__> -_-
<walrider> কালপুরুষ ফন্ট টা সেই 
<walrider> :D 
<AudaciousTUX__> only soliman lipi is real
<walrider> soleman  :S
<walrider> bodeman lipi :S 
<AudaciousTUX__> :3
<walrider> 14 tarikh aabr xam 
<walrider> dur 
<pavlushka> walrider: কোনটা খুঁজতেসেন, doremon or pokemon lipi?
<walrider> kisu khuji na bai ঠিক করছি অইডা 
<pavlushka> walrider: আপনার nick টা দেখে আমার গ্রামের মেলাতে মৃত্যুকূপ মটরসাইকেল খেলার কথা বার বার মনে পড়ে, :p
<walrider> বোজদে পারছি 
<walrider> আমার আসল নাম শান্ত 
<walrider> শান্ত ইসলাম 
<pavlushka> উমমম... সন্দেহ আছে
<walrider> আপনে কই থাকেন বাই ??
<pavlushka> অনেক দূরে, তেঁতুলিয়া
<walrider> নাইস 
<walrider> উত্তর বঙ্গ 
<pavlushka> hmm
<walrider> অত দূর এ কি করেন ভাই ? 
<pavlushka> আটকায়া গেছি আর কি, আর উত্তরে যাইতে পারতেছি না, তাই
<walrider> ওইখানে কি চাকরি করেন ভাই ?
<walrider> পোস্টিং এ আসেন নাকি 
<pavlushka> পোস্টিং আমার জন্মের সময় হইসিল সেইখানে
<walrider> ভাই এর মনে অনেক দ
<walrider> দক্ক
<walrider> :(
<pavlushka> walrider: কেন?
<walrider> apner mone 
<walrider> tai bojlam 
<pavlushka> কেমনে?
<walrider> আপনের লেখার মদ্ধেই অনেক বেদনা জরাই আসে বাই :| 
<pavlushka> really? কোথায় দেখলেন?
<walrider>  আটকায়া গেছি আর কি, আর উত্তরে যাইতে পারতেছি না, তাই
<walrider> <walrider> ওইখানে কি চাকরি করেন ভাই ?
<walrider> <walrider> পোস্টিং এ আসেন নাকি 
<walrider> <pavlushka> পোস্টিং আমার জন্মের সময় হইসিল সেইখানে
<walrider> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<walrider> পাভেল ভাই দুপুরে খাইসেন ?
<walrider> টুক্স
<walrider> ভাই 
<walrider> খাইসেন ?
<walrider> kilos had dinner ?
<walrider> preacher ডাউনলোড দিশি :S
<walrider> :S
<pavlushka> walrider: আপনি এখানে fun খুঁজে না পেয়ে দূ:খ খুঁজে পেলেন? কফি আনানকে তার শিক্ষক জিজ্ঞেস করেছিলেন একটা অর্ধেক পানি অলা গ্লাস দেখিয়ে, তুমি এখানে কি দেখতে পাও?
<walrider> আপনের ফান গুলা ধরা অনেক কঠিন ভাই  মানে আমি আপনের থেকে অনেক ছোট বয়সে 
<pavlushka> walrider: try see the bright side of everything, be optimistic, will make your life easy and better, trust me.
<walrider> হয় বোজদে পারছি 
<pavlushka> walrider: আর আমি কিছুক্ষণ আগে নাস্তা করলাম মাত্র
<pavlushka> রাতে ঘুমাইসি 6 AM এ
<walrider> লেট কইরা ঘুম থেকে উঠলেন নাকি 
<walrider> ও আসা 
<walrider> আমি ৩ টার সময় শুনি আম্মা গালি দিতাসে হারাম জাদা গুমাস না কেরে :S 
<pavlushka> walrider: টাইম মতই উঠসি, ঘুমাইতে গেছিলাম দেরিতে
<AudaciousTUX__> ami realist :v
<walrider> torrentbd  চালান কেউ ? 
<AudaciousTUX__> yape
<walrider> পাভেল ভাই চালান ?
<walrider> অয় ভায় 
<pavlushka> walrider: জি না ভাই, আমার fixed line দুই মাস পর up হইল , শুরুই করলাম না কিসু এখনো, আগের সব গেসে
<walrider> একটা আইডি হহলে তো ভাল হতো তাই না ??
<walrider> preacher tv serise er new episod bair hoise 
<walrider> e07 bair hosie 
<walrider> chorooom 
<walrider> preacher season 01 episode 07 <3
<pavlushka_> walrider: আমি আমার নিজের কাজই দিন গেলে শেষ করতে পারিনা, আর পাগল বলে কি, episode download কর তারপর আবার দেখ, ঠিক আসে download কইরা রাখমু, কেউ আইসা দেইখা যাইয়েন, :p
<Kilos> haha i have had breakfast
<Kilos> and lunch in about 2 hours time
<walrider> nice 
<pavlushka> Thanks AudaciousTUX__ !
<pavlushka> and walrider 
<walrider> (y)
<AudaciousTUX__> kenu??
<walrider> kenu ?
<pavlushka> এখানে থাকার জন্য, :)
<AudaciousTUX__> :3
<walrider> ও হেইয়া 
<walrider> wc
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> yeah wb zaki 
<AudaciousTUX__> wb and bye all :p
<walrider> চা খামু 
<walrider> গুম আইতাসে 
<pavlushka> কেউ uget ব্যবাহার করেন?
<walrider> বাই এক্সডি ম্যান এর মত চমৎকার জিনিস থাকলে ইউগেট কেডা চালাইব ?
<walrider> xdman দিয়া utube এর ভিডিও ও ডাউনলোদ করা জায় 
<zaki> hlw pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: zaki openstack cloud নিয়ে Bangladesh এ কেউ কাজ করে বলে জানেন? কোন ধারণা আছে এই ব্যাপারে?
<pavlushka> walrider: copy that
<pavlushka> zaki: ??
<pavlushka> walrider: openstack?
<walrider> অপেন্সট্যাক কই জিনিশ ?
<walrider> কি
<walrider> এটা কি জিনিশ ভাই ?
<pavlushka> check my posts, you are not following, I have said it that it is a cloud platform, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: what is hlw?
<walrider> hlw = hello 
<walrider> bujha lon :D
<pavlushka> Allah
<walrider> :D
<walrider> the ultimate form of short form 
<pavlushka> walrider: package name কি xdman? Debian?
<zaki> আমার ফ্রেন্ড লিস্ট এ একজন আছে, কিন্তু 
<walrider> xtrem download manager 
<walrider> developper : noobs lab 
<walrider> link dissi wait 
<pavlushka> walrider: ok, dont need the link
<zaki> i use xdman
<walrider> noobslab 
<walrider> জিনিস
<walrider> একটা 
<zaki> Azaj Ikbal নাম তার, he got an certification of redhat openstack administration 
<zaki> এর বেশি কিছু জানি না। :( why pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> zaki: Azaj Ikbal এর details, contact পাওয়া যাবে?
<walrider> ও আসসা ওপেন স্ট্যাক রেডহ্যাট এর জিনিস 
<zaki> ফেসবুক লিঙ্ক দিচ্ছি। আমাকে মিচুয়াল পাবেন।
<pavlushka> ok
<zaki> https://www.facebook.com/azaj.ikbal
<zaki> Sr. Instructor at Cloud Systems Limited
<zaki> Sr. Instructor (Linux & Virtualization) at CSL Training
<zaki> Former Guest Trainer (RHCE & CCNA) at IBCS-PRiMAX Software (Bangladesh) Ltd.
<zaki> Former System Engineer at Servicely
<zaki> Former RHCE, CCNA Trainer at Triangle Services Ltd.
<zaki> বাহ!!
<walrider> csl এ পরায় ইনি ?
<walrider> পড়ায় ?
<walrider> ও সেট 
<zaki> তাই তো দেখা যাচ্ছে।
<walrider> অএমজি
<walrider> বস পাবলিক 
<zaki> btw wahre are you from? walrider 
<zaki> where*
<walrider> আমি ফার্মগেট থাকি 
<walrider> ঢাকা 
<zaki> hmm.
<walrider> ডিপ্লোমা পড়ছি আহসানুল্লাহ তে 
<walrider> ৭ম সেমেস্টার এ আছি 
<zaki> good. :)
<zaki> Kilos, ping
<Kilos> zaki pong
<zaki> :D 
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> :D
<zaki> updated my launchpad id last night. 
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<AudaciousTUX__> me too
<zaki> please take a look, pavlushka helped me with pgp and time zone. :) 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: your timezone?
<pavlushka> YES
<pavlushka> its there
<Kilos> utc +6
<Kilos> thats a good start zaki 
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> pavlushka is going to have lots of work helping with wiki pages
<pavlushka> Guys, bring more people, tell them that you'll help them only in #ubuntu-bd, its easier, better, real time, and  interactive
<Kilos> zaki see if you can make a wiki page
<zaki> pavlushka, why you put that time zone setting link in your about? :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: can you do that without it?
<zaki> Kilos, hmm, that willl be cool. :)
<zaki> nope. :( 
<pavlushka> that's why
<Kilos> pavlushka can people still make wiki pages? or must it go via wiki editors
<pavlushka> inetpro from #ubuntu-za helped me with that, :), so I ekpt it posted there, there is a bug reported in that context.
<AudaciousTUX__> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-DLDZ68Blf6cFNNMFg2SUZnam8/view?usp=drivesdk :3
<AudaciousTUX__> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DLDZ68Blf6cFNNMFg2SUZnam8
<pavlushka> Kilos: not sure, need LoCO membership and ehterpad instance membership to be able to edit/create wiki, but then, it dont work for everyone, even I was black listed. 
<Kilos> oh my
<zaki> i'm a meber of etherpad instance.
<Kilos> try make a wiki page
<pavlushka> So I contacted to canonical-sysadmins via mail and then they remove me from black list but after few weeks, wiki was again locked out and pages was immutable for me again, and now its okay
<zaki> tried, can't edit. :3
<AudaciousTUX__> backend ready ache... goto koyekdin dhoira layout idea paitechilamna... ajke paia gechi.... prototype banano shesh hoile baki kaj korbo
<Kilos> before i do i want you all to be mebers
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: কি তোমার wiki content draft করা হয়ে গেসে, mail me on my LP contacts, I will create that for you and for zaki too.
<AudaciousTUX__> -_-
<Kilos> spammers really caused lots of hassles with wiki
<AudaciousTUX__> ami je link dichi dhuika dekhchen?? pavlushka  :3
<Kilos> ty for helping pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat?
<AudaciousTUX__> grr...  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DLDZ68Blf6cFNNMFg2SUZnam8 pavlushka 
<Kilos> if anyone asks why you doing other guys wikis tell them you helping me to get more members approved
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: LP তে দেখসি, কিন্তু wiki.ubuntu.com এর কথা বলা হচ্ছে
<AudaciousTUX__> lp te ki dekhchen??? o.O pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I have done two already and edited belkinsa's wiki too, :p
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> AudaciousTUX__, your lp link please.
<AudaciousTUX__> !tanjim
<AudaciousTUX__> ~tanjim
<pavlushka> zaki: https://launchpad.net/~tanjim
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: blua.org backed by wp content manager?
<AudaciousTUX__> nah.... localhost
<zaki> that site is offline 
<Kilos> you have to be in ubuntumembers as well pavlushka 
<Kilos> are you following the discussion in community teams
<walrider> https://launchpad.net/~octalhacker :3
<Kilos> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Kilos> oh thats for membership
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry, am busy with ubuntu-bd, and some of my own problems, I am in need of supply, bucks
<pavlushka> Kilos: anything up there?
<AudaciousTUX__> but i'm planning of blua.org instead of ubuntu-bd.org.... 
<AudaciousTUX__> recent canonicals activities are making me worried :3
<Kilos> nope they were just explaining how one can edit wiki pages
<pavlushka> walrider: check these https://launchpad.net/~z4ki, https://launchpad.net/~tanjim,  https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<walrider> okk 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I already can btw, :p
<walrider> <pavlushka> amar main id ta khuje passi na i have 2 id in launchpad
<Kilos> zaki are you part of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<Kilos> yes pavlushka but you were in with us before the spam attacks started
<Kilos> that helps i think
<pavlushka> and yes, guys you should follow #ubuntu-community-team
<pavlushka> Kilos: got your point
<Kilos> good lad
<zaki> Kilos, yes i'm 
<Kilos> anyway you can help them so all is good
<pavlushka> walrider: একটাই হয় না, open gpg key sign করসেন, ubuntu code of conduct sign করসেন?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: which part worries you?
<walrider> হ পাইসি পাইসি 
<walrider> https://launchpad.net/~shanto-imon
<walrider> এডা 
<walrider> পাইসি 
<walrider> সব
<walrider> কড়সি 
<walrider> করসি
<pavlushka> walrider: lol, এইগুলা sign কইরা id হারায় ফেলসেন?
<walrider> na login korsi 
<walrider> notun akta pgp code lagan lagbe 
<pavlushka> walrider: তাইলে আরেকটার কি দরকার ছিল?
<walrider> arekta onek age khulsilam oitay aktu jhamela ase bt oitar karma point 71 :D
<pavlushka> walrider: all of them are 2- months old? what's the point, its not FB.
<walrider> maybe 
<pavlushka> walrider: আমি একটা নিয়া হিমশিম খাচ্ছি
<walrider> কি জিনিস বাই 
<AudaciousTUX__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/someone-just-installed-unity-windows pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: তুমিও করস, জানি
<AudaciousTUX__> ki korchi??? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> unity over windows
<AudaciousTUX__> nah... amar win 7 dual deya
<AudaciousTUX__> khali apu chalay
<AudaciousTUX__> dekhleo mejaj kharap hoy :3
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: ও আচ্ছা তুমি দাও নি, শুধু http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/someone-just-installed-unity-windows টা post দিস, আমি দেখে ভাবসি install দিস
<walrider> পাভেল ভাই 
<walrider> কি নিয়া হিমসিম খাইতাসেন কইলেন না ত 
<walrider> আইডি ?
<AudaciousTUX__> gelamga
<AudaciousTUX__> bye
<walrider> oko
<zaki> why i'm not allowed to copy taht wiki page? pavlushka Kilos 
<AudaciousTUX__> keu balubase na... irc te thakum na..... :'(
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<Kilos> patience zaki 
<Kilos> pavlushka will help you when he gets time
<Kilos> sheep roundup time
<Kilos> wbb
<zaki> oky. bye now Kilos :)
<walrider> baire jamu 
<walrider> biri khamu 
<walrider> bala lage na 
<walrider> :(
<zaki> সিনেমা দেখতে যামু , শিকারি। :p
<walrider> ভিকারি :| 
<walrider> ঘুম আইতাসে 
<zaki> নম্বর ওয়ান, সাকিব খান। :3
<walrider> ছাকিপ খান 
<pavlushka> zaki: 
<zaki> oh pavlushka 
<zaki> why i'm not allowed to copy taht wiki page?
<zaki> wiki page template.
<pavlushka> zaki: as being a homo-sapient I have some natural urge you know?
<pavlushka> zaki: which one?
<walrider> হাগা দরছিলো ভাই এর :D 
<pavlushka> walrider: not haga
<walrider> ওকে 
<walrider> একটু বাইরে জাই এক্টু পরে আসছি
<pavlushka> sure
<pavlushka> zaki: your preferred name for the wiki?
<zaki> zaki
<zaki> can't copy that wiki page template.
<walrider> use opera browser 
<walrider> everythong can be copyid 
<zaki> oh my. :|
<walrider> anything*
<pavlushka> walrider: you are sure?
<walrider> hoy na ?
<pavlushka> walrider: go, try it for yourself!
<walrider> অবশ্য আমি পুরানো ভার্সন দিয়ে করসিলাম অনলাইন এক্সাম এর প্রশ্ন কপি :D 
<walrider> there is a browser called link2 
<walrider> links 2
<walrider> running in both graphical and text mode
<walrider> baire jai brb 
<pavlushka> walrider: lol, try to login to LP with link2.
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing
<walrider> :|
<zaki> :D :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: walrider কই গেল?
<pavlushka> মন খারাপ করসে, :(
<zaki> চলে গেছে। 
<zaki> মনে হয়। :|
<zaki> আমিও বাসভবন থেকে বের হব একটু। :)
<zaki> see you later pavlushka . :) 
<pavlushka> ok laters
<walrider> বাবা ইজ বেক 
<walrider> :|
<walrider> kilos 
<walrider> whatcha doin ?
<Kilos> just came in from locking up the sheep
<walrider> so you have a farm over there 
<Kilos> my sister and her husband have a small holding
<Kilos> i stay by them
<walrider> nice 
<pavlushka> walrider: hello
<walrider> helo bhai 
<walrider> wc back 
<Kilos> but i help our neighbour with his sheep and farming as well , when my head allows
<walrider> good to know that kilos 
<pavlushka> walrider: কিসু মনে কইরেন না, আপনারে পঁচাইসি বলে, :|
<walrider> the thing is i dont like to call u with name as i am in age of ur grandson :D 
<walrider> কেডা কয় ?
<walrider> ভাই আমি আপনাদের থেকে অনেক ছোট বয়সে আমারে যা ইচ্ছা বলতে পারেন :D 
<walrider> বুঝসেন ভাই ? :D নো ওয়রিইস 
<walrider> i mean no worries 
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> walrider its just a nickname
<Kilos> my daughter also calls me Kilos
<walrider> aww 
<Kilos> many of the za guys say uncle but thats not necessary
<Kilos> we are all friends here
<walrider> my mom dad taught me to respekt elders never call them with their name its a bad habit  
<Kilos> yes we have the same motto here, anyone more than 10 years older we call uncle
<walrider> ^_^
<Kilos> but on irc i tell the guys not to bother, because its extra typing
<walrider> unlc is ok for me hah 
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> and more for me to read
<Kilos> i have a saying
<Kilos> call me what you like , but , dont call me late for dinner
<pavlushka> lol
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> 14 jul my xm 
<walrider> graphics and multimedia 
<Kilos> exam?
<walrider> lief became the vision of hell 
<walrider> yea 
<Kilos> study hard
<Kilos> and good luck
<walrider> i cant :D 
<walrider> my fuel is 75% used up :D
<walrider> thanks bt pray for me 
<Kilos> ai!
<walrider> im thinking to go abroad 
<walrider> after study 
<Kilos> well make sure you are well rested and do your best
<walrider> ^+^ ty again 
<Kilos> i pray for all my friends
<Kilos> the world is a bad place so when you meet good people you must look after them
<walrider> yes ofcourse 
<Kilos> and linux seems to collect many good genuine people
<walrider> indeed 
<Kilos> we are a different breed
<walrider> i got a phone call yesterday 
<walrider> a man collected my phone number from a facebook group related to linux 
<Kilos> ok
<walrider> he called me and asked my assistants to install ubuntu 
<walrider> he just bought a laptop that day and called me 
<Kilos> cool
<walrider> im feeling proud that more people are showing interest to linux 
<Kilos> well win10 is really evil
<walrider> dnt ever say that name :|
<Kilos> when you agree to the eula you give them permission to monitor everything on your pc
<walrider> yep 
<Kilos> and they have put spyware in many kinds of harddrives before they even leave the factory
<Kilos> totally even
<walrider> keylogger spyware so call firewall 
<Kilos> i zero drives before i use them so even the mbr is removed
<walrider> and many more 
<walrider> ncie 
<Kilos> yes all evil
<walrider> pavel bhai 
<walrider> u wanna know somthing pavel bro ? :| 
<walrider> my dad chosen a girl for me to marry :( here she is = http://goo.gl/N3468b
<walrider> kilos have a look :(
<walrider> uncl kilos :(
<Kilos> loading slowly
<walrider> animation gif 
<walrider> RIP Walrider 1992-2017 
<Kilos> oh i have to change opera settings, ive made it block all images
<walrider> oh 
<walrider> are u using amd64 ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i5 thinkpad
<walrider> 64bit os ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> you going to have to be a good little boy
<walrider> :(
<walrider> that girl will hit me with her head 
<walrider> :'(
<Kilos> yeah she will hit you into next year
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> i will not marry untill i make so much money 
<walrider> now i have no job just earn so little from on-line  works 
<walrider> within another 5-6 month i will finish my diploma in computer engineering and then 2-3 year of job then bachelor of science then imma go to abroad  
<Kilos> study hard. its your whole future you are working on
<walrider> YESSSSSS
<walrider> im interested in networking platform 
<walrider> so i made linux my one and only bae 
<walrider> <3 
<Kilos> good there is money in networking because so few specialise in it
<walrider> yep 
<Kilos> one of the za guys runs half the servers in kenya
<walrider> :O 
<Kilos> the govt server
<walrider> *_*
<Kilos> they dont even talk the same language as us
<walrider> i get it 
<Kilos> they talk in hundreds of thousands and millions
<walrider> *-*
<Kilos> networking is a good carrear to follow
<walrider> yes 
<walrider> im interested in it 
<Kilos> good, best path to follow for max income
<walrider> ;)
<pavlushka> walrider: according to your nick, that girl is perfect for you, :p
<Kilos> hahahaha
<walrider> no god pls no 
<walrider> :(
<Kilos> well said pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks, ;)
<walrider> wc back bhay 
<pavlushka> walrider: thanks
<walrider> assa ei green text day kemne ?
<walrider> pavel bhai 
<walrider> need help 
<Kilos> he is eating quick walrider 
<walrider> uncl take a look at this site
<walrider> https://eyes.nasa.gov/
<walrider> is there any app for ubuntu / linux ?
<walrider> have a look please 
<Kilos> sec let me see
<walrider> k
<Kilos> i would stay away from nasa if at all possible
<Kilos> that is nasa the american security people right
<walrider> ys 
<walrider> i have a plan 
<walrider> working on it 
<walrider> i have the app for mac and windows 
<walrider> cant find .deb
<Kilos> mac is linux
<walrider> i know 
<walrider> that file is dmg
<Kilos> convert it 
<Kilos> im trying to remember the app
<Kilos> oh yes
<walrider> will it work that way ?
<Kilos> alien in ubuntu does that
<walrider> apt link ?
<Kilos> try
<walrider> or app name?
<Kilos> sudo apt install alien
<walrider> k let see 
<walrider> installation down 
<walrider> now ?
<Kilos> try type in terminal man alien
<walrider> k let me get the dmg 1st
<walrider> imma do some anonsurf 
<pavlushka> I am back with full tummy, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont let it pull your eyes closed
<pavlushka> well, cant promise that, :p zzzzzzzz
<walrider> pavel bhai 
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> walrider: yes!
<walrider> khawa dawa koira ashlen ?
<pavlushka> walrider:  হো, আল্লাহর রহমতে
<walrider> Al Hamdulillah 
<walrider> ami doi khailam 
<pavlushka> good
<Kilos> what does bhai mean guys
<pavlushka> Kilos: bhai | ভাই | brother
<Kilos> ah ty
<walrider> uncl 
<walrider> thats not dmg file 
<walrider> its pkg file 
<walrider> its not damage file its package file :D
<pavlushka> walrider: better for conversion, alien converts a range of packagings
<Kilos> alian can convert yum to .deb and so on
<walrider> dekhtasi 
<Kilos> i didnt know about dmg
<Kilos> what does google say about converting
<pavlushka> Kilos: dmg is MAC packaging
<walrider> damage file 
<walrider> dmg 
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you will need clever guys help
<Kilos> i know nothing about mac
<walrider> exe executioner deb denbian
<walrider> me neither 
<Kilos> exe is win files
<Kilos> they use .exe
<pavlushka> Kilos: its pkg file, linux architecture
<pavlushka> walrider: is kidding
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<walrider> :'>
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjm2JvXguzNAhUkDsAKHcjEBUcQFggqMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D999596&usg=AFQjCNH-HvNGonOm0BX4YnZaW7-cl3P3hQ&sig2=gYl5-EF4PAtYExaHXOeckw
<Kilos> how to install mac packages in ubuntu
<pavlushka> we missed you RemonShai 
<pavlushka> greetings! RemonShai 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, me too.... but my exam start on 13.07.2016
<Kilos> 'hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: that's what I call vaction you know?
<pavlushka> *vacation
<RemonShai> pavlushka, vacation....!
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ছুটি
<RemonShai> pavlushka, yeh ... I know
<pavlushka> oh
<RemonShai> pavlushka, কি করবো বলেন? prove খাইয়া আমি ফিনুষ
<pavlushka> RemonShai: yeah, treat it as vacation, might result in better
<RemonShai> pavlushka, হাহাহা  এই প্যারা কে ট্রিট কয়???
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I though you love Math, :p
<RemonShai> pavlushka, yeh... অবশ্যই আমি গণিত ভালবাসি।
<RemonShai> আমি বংশগতভাবে গণিত ভালবাসি।
<pavlushka> :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, গণিত নিয়ে পড়ি ; তাই বলে কি মজা করবো না?
<pavlushka> অবশ্যই, :)
<RemonShai> এজন্যেই গণিতকে ২০০ বার প্যারা বলি, আর ৪০০ বার Love u বলি :)
<pavlushka> ^^
<RemonShai> যাউকগা , সেসব কথা .... কেমন আছেন ??
<pavlushka> ভাল
<pavlushka> আপনি?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্.... আমিও ভাল আছি। 
<RemonShai> আপনাদের খুব miss করছিলাম , বেশ কয়েকদিন যাবৎ।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কি Telegram এ?
<RemonShai> not only telegram but also everywhere.
<pavlushka> hmm
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ৩বৎসর যাবৎ ইংরেজী না পড়তে পড়তে সবকিছু ভুলে যাচ্ছি। কি করা যায় বলুন তো?
<walrider> unlc kilos 
<Kilos> yes walrider 
<walrider> alien taking so much time for conversion 
<walrider> :/
<Kilos> might be a major workover
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার math medium তো ইংরেজি হবার কথা, তাহলে ভোলার কথা আসছে কেন?
<Kilos> be patient
<walrider> ye
<RemonShai> pavlushka, math-এর ইংরেজী একদম সোজা।
<walrider> k
<walrider> somthing is downloading through terminal 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what about the theories?
<walrider> invisibly downloading 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, same case... bangla & english both are ....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and proofs, and real analysis?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, same case bro... যার যে মাধ্যম ভাল লাগে, সেটাই লেখে।
<pavlushka> and complex analysis, and linear algebra?
<pavlushka> ah
<RemonShai> pavlushka, সব বই বাংলায় পাওয়া যায়। আমরা অল্প কয়েকজন ইংরেজি ভার্সন পড়ি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তাহলে আপনি বাংলা মাধ্যমে উত্তর দেন আর follow ও করেন?
<Kilos> pavlushka http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/verified/
<RemonShai> pavlushka, না.... আমি বাংলা মাধ্যমের গণিত বুঝি না, বেশ সমস্যা হয়,।
<Kilos> those are verified
<Kilos> others arent
<RemonShai> pavlushka, যদিও ২ বছর বাংলায় পড়েছি, তবুও ইদানীং বাংলা কম বুঝি। 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আমি যে course গুলোর কথা বললাম, সেগুলো ইংরেজিতে পড়তে দাঁত খুলে পড়ার কথা, আর আপনি বলছেন সোজা, এত সোজা যে ইংরেজি ভুলে যাচ্ছেন? strange!
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আপনি ওখানে কই কঠিন ইংরেজি দেখলেন?? 
<pavlushka> Kilos: will look into that , downloading some iso, so browser is slow, 
<Kilos> ok
<RemonShai> pavlushka, প্রায় সবই তো mathematical term...
<pavlushka> rudin এর real analysis , spiegel, ross এদের বইগুলা সহজ?
<pavlushka> হতে পারে
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ওনাদের বই পড়ায় না....! বাংলাদেশী লেখকদের বই পড়ায়। তবে আমি ওনাদের বই দেখেছি, সেগুলো একটু জটিল। 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, মাঝেমধ্যে ওইসব বই আমি থেকে হুবহু কপি করে লিখি।
<pavlushka> আসলে যার কাছে যে রকম মনে হয়, সহজ মনে করলে সহজ আপার কঠিন মনে করলে কঠিন !
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hello
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আমারও সেটাই ধারনা।  আমার স্যার আমার মাথায় ঢুকাইছে ইংরেজী সহজ, তারপর থেকেই গণিতের ইংরেজী সহজ মনে হয়।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল সেটা
<RemonShai> pavlushka, দোয়া কইরেন ভাই। ইংরেজী পইরা আমি তো লেজবিহীন শেয়ালের মত হইতেছি। কবে যে ফান্ধে পড়ি :(
<pavlushka> RemonShai: wish you luck
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's negative.
<Kilos> what
<pavlushka> Kilos: check my pm please, :)
<Kilos> i see
<pavlushka> zaki: you can even mails me the draft of other sections of the wiki accordingly if you wish, :)
<pavlushka> good night every one!
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<zaki> oky.. :) 
<zaki> gn
<zaki> good night Kilos 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-12
<walrider> good morning UBU 
<pavlushka> Hellllo Tuhin , how is it going for you?
<Tuhin> hello
<pavlushka> :)
<Tuhin> my friend will update DBBL account and then will link with skiril
<Tuhin> where did they said about their % ?
<[1]Tuhin> i m back , what i missed?
<pavlushka> Tuhin, 1$ for odesk to skrill withdrawal, 3.9% of withdrawal for idesk to skrill process, $2.34 for skrill to your local account and additional charges may apply by your local bank as well.
<pavlushka> [1]Tuhin: 1$ for odesk to skrill withdrawal, 3.9% of withdrawal for idesk to skrill process, $2.34 for skrill to your local account and additional charges may apply by your local bank as well.
<[1]Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> looks like a lot
<pavlushka> Tuhin: please change your optional nicks to start with letters rather than punctuation marks
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that will be easier to address the nicks, know?
<Tuhin> [1] was added by hydrachat
<Tuhin> when it saw same nic is joined in channel
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you can modify that in the settings
<Tuhin> auto changes nick once old nick is ping time outs
<pavlushka> there is options to choose your alternate nicks
<Tuhin> im not familier with hydrachat yet :)
<pavlushka> ok
<pavlushka> Tuhin , and you can ghost kill your previous nick and then switch to that, :)
<Tuhin> yes i forgot all those commands
<pavlushka> Tuhin: like this, first run "/msg nickserv ghost nick password"
<Tuhin> ok
<pavlushka> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , Good Morning, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: got my mail?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> yes im reading it now
<Kilos> we had no power till 10 am
<pavlushka> awee
<Kilos> whew lots to read
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> Kilos: you there?
<pavlushka> welcome stevendale 
<stevendale> Thanks
<pavlushka> stevendale: you are on a android device and you are managing so many channels at a time, wow!
<stevendale> I am also playing League of Legends one handed
<stevendale> >_>
<AudaciousTUX> halu
<AudaciousTUX> swho's stevendale 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কোন খবর আছে?
<AudaciousTUX> ki bulbo... amar bular vasha harai pelchi.... no avro... no kutha :'(
<AudaciousTUX> apatoto nai :p
<pavlushka> stevendale: dont you have ships / pop corn beside you?
<pavlushka> *chips
<AudaciousTUX> stevendale: ke?? keu koiben?? :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: stevendale might answer if ask him in English, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :3 hei stevendale can u introduce yourself ?? :)
<stevendale> I'm 16 years old, ikonia hates me, I just got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for the 3rd or 4th time
<AudaciousTUX> lol :v 
<stevendale> Aww it's 11:33 pm
<stevendale> Hey!
<stevendale> It's almost tomorrow!
<pavlushka> stevendale: you were spamming there "swastika" in #ubuntu-offtopic, :p
<stevendale> Yeah :P
<stevendale> I think I had too much alcoholic beverages today
<stevendale> XD
<walrider> ayy
<stevendale> Hi walrider
<AudaciousTUX> hei.... i want nusha back... :3
<walrider> hlw 
<walrider> morse ayy
<walrider> morse loy na 
<walrider> :(
<pavlushka> QA morse hello
<QA> pavlushka: Encodes as .... . .-.. .-.. ---
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<stevendale> QA morse pavlushka
<QA> stevendale: Encodes as .--. .- ...- .-.. ..- ... .... -.- .-
<stevendale> Lol
<walrider> QA morse ayy lmao
<QA> walrider: Encodes as .- -.-- -.--   .-.. -- .- ---
<walrider> :D
<AudaciousTUX> QA binary tanjim
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Sorry...
<pavlushka> QA morse stevendale 
<QA> pavlushka: Encodes as ... - . ...- . -. -.. .- .-.. .
<walrider> হইসে :D 
<AudaciousTUX> QA md5 hdkjsahd
<QA> AudaciousTUX: 1585d65705db455a6af48ae46fcd0a83
<pavlushka> walrider: lol
<AudaciousTUX> :D
<stevendale> QA binary ubuntu
<QA> stevendale: Excuse me?
<AudaciousTUX> QA sha jdslkfjsdlf
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Excuse me?
<walrider> বাইনারি নাই 
<pavlushka> QA md5 ubuntu
<QA> pavlushka: 1d41c853af58d3a7ae54990ce29417d8
<AudaciousTUX> QA sha-256 sdkjsdj
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<walrider> শা১ শা ৫ ও নাই 
<stevendale> QA md5 Sesquioxide
<QA> stevendale: fa7db5e53e691500590eec0f677537e5
<walrider> এমডি ৫ আসে দেখি 
<AudaciousTUX> QA english to bangla apple
<QA> AudaciousTUX: What?
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX> beshi expectation :v
<walrider> এটা দিয়া আমার বানানো সাইটের এসকিউএল সারভার এর ইউজার পাস এঙ্ক্রিপ্ট করসিলাম 
<walrider> এমডি ৫ দিয়া 
<pavlushka> :O
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<AudaciousTUX> QA diya naki md5 diya??
<QA> AudaciousTUX: What?
<walrider> md
<AudaciousTUX> QA kisuna bolod -_-
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<walrider> md5
<stevendale> QA md5 QA md5
<QA> stevendale: 21e26cc156ab229921d8173cf4ecd210
<pavlushka> walrider: AudaciousTUX বোবা হইয়া গেসে লূল
<stevendale> Damn it's non recursive :P
<walrider> বদা হইসে ক্যা ?
<walrider> বোবা *
<AudaciousTUX> nusha onek vala :/
<pavlushka> walrider: হের avro গেসে গা
<walrider> সরে ভুলে লিখসি :| 
<walrider> সরি :|
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: সেইজন্যই তো নাই, :p
<walrider> :D
<walrider> অভ্র ঠিক কইরা দিমু ??
<AudaciousTUX> <3 nusha :'(
<pavlushka> QA md5 21e26cc156ab229921d8173cf4ecd210
<QA> pavlushka: d5dd90fb7f3a318b225607a19a7c2ed8
<AudaciousTUX> lagbona... mra khan walrider 
<walrider> টিম ভিউয়ার লাগাই দেন ঠিক কইরা দেই 
<AudaciousTUX> mra khan koilamna :/ walrider 
<walrider> আপনের টা থিক কইরা দিতাম ফিরি তে মিয়া গায়ে লাগে না :D আমি কলম ফিরিম কাম করি না :D
<pavlushka> walrider: দুটা টেকা চাইতা
<walrider> এহ 
<walrider> এই কাম এর লাইগা আবার টাহা চামু :D 
<pavlushka> QA how do I use md5?
<QA> pavlushka: Calculates numerous cryptographic hash functions. You can use it like this:
<QA>   (md5|sha1|sha224|sha256|sha384|sha512) <string>
<QA>   crypt <string> <salt>
<walrider> আমি টুকি টাকি সারভিসিং এর কাজ করি ফাক পাইলে 
<walrider> টায়ার্ড লাগতাসে 
<AudaciousTUX> ghuman
<AudaciousTUX> amio ghumamu
<walrider> তিতুমির এর সামনে গেসিলাম 
<walrider> পর্যটন হোটেল খাইয়া আইলাম পুরা পরিবার 
<walrider> অহন সেলাইন লাগপে 
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> walrider: শুধু আপনার না পুরা পরিবারের?
<AudaciousTUX> happy pooping :v
<walrider> খালি আমার এ লাগপে :v
<AudaciousTUX> +1 pavlushka  :v
<walrider> :d
<AudaciousTUX> jaiga
<AudaciousTUX> ghum... zzzzz.zz.z.z.z.z.z.z..z.z.
<pavlushka> guys you know any pdf to ppt comverter, or any way to export pdf as ppt?
<pavlushka> *converter
<stevendale> What even is this channel
<stevendale> :P
<pavlushka> stevendale: ?
<Kilos> afternoon all
<pavlushka> Kilos: Good afternoon
<Kilos> i slept all avy then woke and had to go lockup sheep
<pavlushka> Kilos: then why didn't I see that (in my dream), I was sleeping too, :p
<Kilos> haha
<stevendale> Kilos
<stevendale> What is this channel for
<stevendale> :P
<Kilos> for ub untu users
<Kilos> ubuntu users
<stevendale> okay XD
<pavlushka> stevendale: It represents Ubuntu Bangladesh users
<stevendale> heh
<stevendale> I'm Australian
<Kilos> haha and im south  african
<pavlushka> stevendale: no problem, anyone is invited, Kilos is from SA
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki 
<zaki> thnx. :)
<zaki> how are you all? pavlushka  Kilos Tuhin 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: How is your Master-PDF working?
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> i m okay
<zaki> Kilos, :)
<Kilos> :D
<Tuhin> zaki where do u live?
<Tuhin> 'i guess u r into hardware stuff?
<zaki> pavlushka, you remembered that :D oky it works fine. :) 
<zaki> i'm from chittagong. you?
<Tuhin> i m from Dhaka
<pavlushka> zaki: you know, necessity know no bounds, even it applies to memories, coz I am looking for a way to convert pdf to ppt, already figured a way, but looking for a beeter way, :)
<zaki> networking, troubleshooting , system support. now learning php, got some knowledge about web development, mostly cms.
<pavlushka> *knows, better
<zaki> pavlushka, thats good. 
<zaki> Tuhin, what do you do?\
<Tuhin> looking after father's property, trying to freelance
<Tuhin> did freelancing befoer
<Tuhin> what about u
<zaki> system support engineer at a ISP. now working with Bangladesh Navy from novembor 2015.
<stevendale> I'm a gamer
<zaki> looking after there whole network at chittagong base. 
<stevendale> :D
<Tuhin> great
<pavlushka> zaki: congrats, I didn't know that!
<zaki> stevendale, whare are you from? 
<stevendale> Australia
<Tuhin> so what ur colleagues thinks about all these attacks?
<stevendale> I don't speak Bangladesh
<stevendale> :P
<zaki> waht attacks?
<Tuhin> i m a gamer too
<zaki> thnx pavlushka :) \
<pavlushka> stevendale: I am a gamer too, I play dxball, :p
<Tuhin> "Distant Worlds Universe" open in another computer
<zaki> dxball is fun. pavlushka :) i used to play that game. 
<Tuhin> i only play strategy games
<Tuhin> action and arcade bores me
<Tuhin> play some action and driving too though
<zaki> pavlushka, do you know what! today most off my office time spend with those SWADS, navy seal guys. :D 
<Tuhin> zaki, th egulshan  and other attacks
<stevendale> I play League of Legends
<stevendale> And Clash of Clans
<Tuhin> only SITE intelligence gets all the info ahead of time and none else gets any info
<pavlushka_> for me, arcade mode is good for a break, but prefer real time strategics and street fighters, king of fighters, :p
<zaki> Tuhin, i'm not a military person, :D and people here not allowed to talk about those much. 
<pavlushka_> zaki: thats wow
<Tuhin> looks like they r the right hand of the attackers
<Tuhin> ohok
<Tuhin> people around me thiks i should be into detective branch
<zaki> who know's!! Tuhin 
<zaki> pavlushka, what are you doing?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: me too
<pavlushka> I am trying to create some Presentation files and training materials
<pavlushka> beside that , doing Ubuntu works
<zaki> pavlushka, i'm facing problem with tyoing this word> "what" every time i type it and then it shows up like waht. :#
<zaki> :3*
<zaki> presentation about what?
<stevendale> Swastika
<stevendale> Oh my god is that still in my clipboard
<stevendale> >_>
<Kilos> stevendale where are you in aus
<Kilos> 2 am on the eastern side
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks
<pavlushka> zaki: I think your finger gone dyslexic , :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, btw i got my membership at "ubuntu wiki editors"
<pavlushka> zaki: congrats, try to login to wiki and see if you can edit your page, :)
<Kilos> yay zaki then you can make your wiki page
<zaki> oky, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: its already there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zaki, He just needs to update that, :)
<Kilos> yes i saw the basic page
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh
<Kilos> you made it the other night remember
<zaki> yes i can edit it now.. :) :D thanks pavlushka Kilos 
<Kilos> w0000t
<pavlushka> zaki: cheers, yay
<zaki> ha ha.. :D ^_^
<Kilos> every day we get a little closer
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> :-)
<pavlushka> zaki: and also add the wiki page link to your LP profile, :)
<zaki> oky. 
<pavlushka> that will be convenient
<zaki> Kilos, when i 1st get here in irc, its like 2 month ago, i can remember that here's only 3 users me you and pavlushka , but in last one month this channel grown up again. :)
<Kilos> yes big change hey
<stevendale> It's 2:30 AM, I'm in Brisbane
<pavlushka> stevendale: why you are in Brinbane at 2.30 AM?, Its late, go home, :p
<stevendale> I'm at home
<stevendale> And I got school today
<stevendale> XD
<pavlushka> and btw Tuhin you were pointing something, please proceed with your detective thing, like to hear further analysis, :)
<Tuhin> the Gov said the truth when it said Mossad+CIA of USA is behind terrorism
<Tuhin> 9/11 was done by same groups
<Tuhin> u can google for more info
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the world including us know that
<Tuhin> so why gov stopping zakir naiks islamic tv?
<Tuhin> coz this gov dislikes Islam
<Tuhin> polapain hindi movie follow kore eve teasing kortese
<Tuhin> why not stop all hindi channels and movies?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you have to do something, if you cant grab the criminals, you have to produce some Judge Mia, know?
<Tuhin> coz most of public r stupid
<Tuhin> they dont want to believe that USA-Israel doing these.....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that's not the fact, and Dont say that public are stupid, you are among the public.
<pavlushka> and me too, :p
<Tuhin> i said most
<Tuhin> look at the interviews in tv channels
<Tuhin> they r all saying negative about islamic tv and zakir naik
<Tuhin> if this continures
<pavlushka> Tuhin: then I must say, even the TV channels, the smart asses are in stupid pants, :p
<Tuhin> then one day they might ban all islamic books , including Quran
<Tuhin> The PM said will find out the roots, thats what needs to be done
<Tuhin> but the Gov is taking help of USA... the creator of ISIS
<zaki> PM said Many things. :3
<pavlushka> Tuhin, these will be mostly intelligence info sharing, no physical support actually
<Tuhin> here is big problem too
<pavlushka> and I prefer it that way
<Tuhin> BD police will tell them how we will secure our country
<Tuhin> CIA will pass the info to ISIS
<Tuhin> ISIS will find the holes and do more attacks.....
<zaki> great..!!! 
<Tuhin> USA was mad at Russia when russia started bombing ISIS
<Tuhin> WHY?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: its not that easy, not every one is stupid, The security experts of BD knows the loop-holes.
<Tuhin> because USA>CIA>ISIS
<Tuhin> but the politicians ar talking rubbish i saw on tv
<Tuhin> blaming each other.....
<Tuhin> not helping the situation
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Its what they do, usual and very normal of them.
<Tuhin> we need sane politicians
<Tuhin> but we vote these rubbish heads into parliament
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you know the Napoleon's saying?
<Tuhin> which one?
<pavlushka> I have read it in Bengali, so I will say it likewise, "যে জাতি যেমন, সে জাতি তেমন নেতৃত্ব/নেতা পায়"
<Tuhin> cant read
<pavlushka> Tuhin: check here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/12/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<pavlushka> Tuhin: oh no, that has 15 minutes window lag, :(
<pavlushka> Tuhin: it means The leader is one of us, did not fall from the sky, its our reflections, or we are responsible for that somehow.
<Tuhin> true
<pavlushka> and Tuhin one more funny thing I like to add as you were pointing, US bombed ISIS, but the report reveals that in doing that, they bombed ASAD regime's utility/establishments too, lol, and if you can manage to reveal their true intentions, they will just say that it was just a mistake what others are not allowed to make! 
<Tuhin> those were no mistakes
<Tuhin> those were intentional to make isis win
<pavlushka> bbl, it dinner time, yum yum
<Kilos> enjoy
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> ||{{https://launchpad.net/@@/mail}} Email || pavelsayekat@gmail.com || use this in your mail section. and see the difference in icon. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks, on it, :)
<zaki> :)
<zaki> searching for a better location icon. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: yep, make a BD impression on that, and then I will just copu, :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: but you have not done it for your self!!! your wiki is as usual???
<pavlushka> zaki: and you haven't added contents/materials to your page? come on, do it.
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> i'm editing. :)
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> you allrdy done it. :D it' better than previous icon. 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, it is showing now, checked mine?
<zaki> yap. :)
<zaki> bbl, dinner time. :)
<walrider> helo all :D 
<walrider> আয়া পরছি বায় 
<pavlushka> হা হা হা, অবশ্যই
<pavlushka> walrider: welcome
<walrider> ধন্যবাদ পাভেল ভাই 
<walrider> গুগল ড্রাইভ থেকে ড্রপবক্স এ ডাইরেক্ট ফাইল ট্র্যান্সফার মারসি 
<walrider> ড্রাইভ টু ক্লাউড টু ড্রপবক্স 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<Kilos> just in time to say night
<walrider> hey how u doing 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> cold
<walrider> have some coffee 
<Kilos> better to dive in bed 
<Kilos> ill see you all tomorrow
<walrider> i have some work with my old enemy " books "
<walrider> k gn 
<walrider> (y)
<Kilos> lol
<walrider> seeya 
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> Kilos: good night dear
<walrider>  Konversation ?
<walrider> korrect 
<walrider> i respekt 
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> walrider: you are speaking kde language, :p
<walrider> better then lxde atleast 
<stevendale> Hi
<pavlushka> stevendale: you are supposed to say bye as you have told that you have school today, :p
<stevendale> I wonder if I have for a 'quick' game of League of Legends
<pavlushka> stevendale: or you are a nocturnal / insomniac ?
<stevendale> I was staying up for an internet friend
<stevendale> I stayed up till 3 then I blacked out
<stevendale> I can't remember going to the living room
<pavlushka> stevendale: awe
<pavlushka> night stevendale !
<pavlushka> stevendale: be here, chill, have fun with yourself, :p
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-13
<pavlushka> Almost Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> hehe hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> welcome Tuhin !
<Tuhin> Hello
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Tuhin> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Okay
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA gracious
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> QA gratis
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> QA thanks happy?
<QA> no worries, pavlushka
<Kilos> does that mean ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> here gratis means free
<pavlushka> Kilos: my bad lol
<Kilos> hopefully within a couple of months ibid will be rewritten then you can run one by you and teach it bangla
<Kilos> or urdu
<pavlushka> haha, will leave the later one for Researcher- 
<Kilos> he will host it im sure
<Kilos>    qa will be upgraded as well and still be qa
<pavlushka> Kilos: I meant the Urdu part for Researcher- , :)
<Kilos> oh
<walrider> Ayyy
<walrider> My Android is connected to freenode finally
<Kilos> o/
<walrider> শু স্বাগতম পাভেল ভায় 
<pavlushka> walrider: thanks
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: হেলু বুলবা না?
<walrider> audacius বাই এর অভ্র গেসে গা বলে 
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> everyone on irc has been quiet today
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks
<pavlushka> and yes, it looks like
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin__ !
<pavlushka> and AudaciousTUX 
<Tuhin__> hello
<pavlushka> How are we?
<Kilos> we are alive
<Kilos> hehe
<Tuhin__> yes
<Kilos> i was impressed with you last night Tuhin__ 
<Tuhin__> our gov politicians have proven that they are  "politicians"
<Tuhin__> what i did last night
<Kilos> your knowlege of isis and cia is rare amonst most people
<Tuhin__> ah , i thought some1 might ban me
<Kilos> thats what normally happens
<pavlushka> lol
<Tuhin__> thanks for allowing me
<Tuhin__> in a channel based on science , i was banned coz i said i am a muslim
<Kilos> i know all about that stuff but one has to be careful where you talk about it or you also become a target for them
<Tuhin__> the NWO/TPTB have hired in their spy agencies to monitor and persecute and ban  all truth 
<Kilos> the whole aim is to make christians and muslims hate each other so there wont be protests when they start wars
<Tuhin__> u guys will like the movies "V for Vendetta" "The Equilibrium"
<Tuhin__> exactly
<Tuhin__> so that muslims and christians kills each other and only devil/lucifer worshipping Jews stays alive and rules the world
<Tuhin__> the ISIS thing is only helping Israel
<Kilos> yes
<Tuhin__> so that muslims and christians kills each other and only devil/lucifer worshipping Jews stays alive and rules the world'Greater ISrael" possible
<Kilos> mainly the rich ones like bankers and the council of 300
<Tuhin__> yeah they have soo many organizations in which they meet and decide their policy for mankind....
<Kilos> we, the little people cant do much about it, they are too powerful
<pavlushka> Tuhin__: watched them all, thoughtful movies.
<Tuhin__> btw, the NWO guys also are demon/devil/lucifer worshipers
<Tuhin__> and they can use demons to take control of humans and cause them to do v v v bad things
<Kilos> yes as is the uk queen and family and most usa poloticians
<Tuhin__> now we got info that the 5 gulshan killers had "drug" in their system which sounds like "pentagon"
<Kilos> theworld is in a bad way
<Kilos> even the pope says the world population must be lowered by 6 billion
<Tuhin__> all these drugs and also alcohol makes the human body "loose" for the demon to take over and do nasty things
<Kilos> pentagon is totally evil
<Tuhin__> the pope and the UK queen also said this is the last chritmas...
<Tuhin__> dont know what they knows....
<Tuhin__> they surely knows what is going to happen
<Kilos> not safe to chat here about that stuff
<Tuhin__> #information
<Tuhin__> ##information
<Tuhin__> i missed the #
<Tuhin__> Kilos, ##information
<Tuhin__> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> yes
<Kilos> ok im there as well but will lurk only
<Kilos> i try not get involved because i want to go see my daughter
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: তুমি আরেকটা আইডি দিয়ে কেন login করে থাক? what purpose does it serve?
<pavlushka> zaki: Hello
<Kilos> pavlushka do you know where ashabadi is? has he given up
<Kilos> or just very busy
<AudaciousTUX_> kisui na actually.... :p
<AudaciousTUX_> ekhon abar apache kam kortechena... kopal amar.... grrr :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: তাইলে কেন খামোখা থাইকাও না থাকা? থাইকা থাক, সেইটাই যথেষ্ট, :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: sudo service apache restart, কাজ করে না?
<zaki> hi everyone. :)
<AudaciousTUX_> ow yee... kam korche :3
<AudaciousTUX_> udo systemctl restart httpd
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: or sudo service apache stop && sudo service apache start,
<AudaciousTUX_> systemctl... ami kotokkhon apache diya try korchi :3
<AudaciousTUX_> httpd hoibe
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> any Doctor Who lover's here?
<pavlushka> zaki: no Doctor is here who's lover's here, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<zaki> :3
<zaki> i'm talking about a tv show. :(
<AudaciousTUX_> :p
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, I am making fun of that TV show, ;p
<AudaciousTUX_> pavlushka:  dekhen ? :o
<pavlushka> na, time paina tv open korer
<zaki> টিভি ওপেন করার টাইম আমিও পাইনা। :P
<AudaciousTUX_> taile dekhen kemne?? youtube?? :3
<zaki> ডাউনলোড করে দেখি। 
<zaki> টরেন্ট।
<pavlushka> Kilos: you asked me a question, sorry I thought I already answered that, :|, no trace of ashabadi so far.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i should have got his email address
<pavlushka> night guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-14
<walrider> Ayyy good morning nigga 
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Greetings Everyone!
<pavlushka> noon Kilos ! :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos 
<pavlushka> Audacio36: from pi?
<Audacio36> mbl
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> hi Audacio36 
<pavlushka> Hell0 Tuhin__ 
<Audacio36> hi kiloa
<Tuhin__> hi
<Audacio36> kilos*
<pavlushka> I m ok too , thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> Audacio75: তোমার এই fake AudaciousTUX দিয়ে কেন login কর? log এর জন্য?
<pavlushka> Audacio85: : তোমার এই fake AudaciousTUX দিয়ে কেন login কর? log এর জন্য?
<AudaciousTUX> mbl e login kora thake
<AudaciousTUX> log er jonne na
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX তাহলে?
<AudaciousTUX> emnie :p
<pavlushka> why two?
<AudaciousTUX> just kono activity hoiteche kina irc te ta janar jonne
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: #ubuntu-bd তে? নাকি সবগুলাতে?
<AudaciousTUX> ubuntu-bd
<pavlushka> Kilos: my work progress halted because my disk is full, now sorting and deleting duplicates and unnecessary files and only after that I can start, :(,
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats a hassle with small drives
<pavlushka> I just now found that we have a language font package named fonts-beng-extra!!
<pavlushka> absolutely wrong naming, every language has their short code, bn stands for Bangla/Bengali, then why beng, which stupid actually did that?
<AudaciousTUX_> hosted on launchpad??
<pavlushka> it was supposed to be fonts-bn-extra
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-beng-extra
<pavlushka> the debian-in (India) team created that, wow
<AudaciousTUX_> :3
<AudaciousTUX_> report bug :D
<pavlushka> I am going to, trust me.
<AudaciousTUX_> oka... inform me please :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: But one thing, we have two Bengali versions, Bengali (India), Bengali (Bangladesh), I am not sure if there is any issue, lets find out.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: this project started in 2013, see?
<AudaciousTUX_> :o
<AudaciousTUX_> btw... is it really bangadeshi version or indian?? :|
<AudaciousTUX_> and fonts are same ??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: Well That is to find out.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: can you check this link https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=bn&x=-489&y=-1703  ??
<AudaciousTUX_> one user named bjarne... and bunch of package all for a4.04--
<AudaciousTUX_> 14.04-
<pavlushka> It refers that bn is the common code, For Bangladesh it is bn-bd, so there should be no problem in naming bn
<AudaciousTUX_> yah
<pavlushka> but the package is from debian stream, not maintained by Ubuntu.
<AudaciousTUX_> bn and in bangali fonts are  same??
<AudaciousTUX_> umm... anyway we should report bug... or is there anyway to link to the current repo ??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: bn is the common code for Bengali, for our specific local we use bn-bd, so if they try to develop their kind local Bengali, that is supposed to be bn-in, got it?
<AudaciousTUX_> hmm
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I will notify you after reporting the bug, okay?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: I will notify you after reporting the bug, okay?
<AudaciousTUX_> okay
<AudaciousTUX_> and i have to shut that androidIRC off :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-beng-extra/+bug/1603131
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1603131 in fonts-beng-extra (Ubuntu) "Bengali Language already has its short code bn, so this package naming supposed to be fonts-bn-extra in place of fonts-beng-extra." [Undecided,New]
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-beng-extra/+bug/1603131
<pavlushka> !bug 1603131
<lubotu2> bug 1603131 in fonts-beng-extra (Ubuntu) "Bengali Language already has its short code bn, so this package name is supposed to be fonts-bn-extra in place of fonts-beng-extra." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603131
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: you there?
<AudaciousTUX_> yah... 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: you are checking the "affects me too" option?
<AudaciousTUX_> done that
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: thanks a lot for changing the bug status to confirmed, :)
<pavlushka> ওরে বাবা, তিন তিন টা Audi? last boss নাকি?
<AudaciousTUX__> :o kemne hoilo :|
<AudaciousTUX__> mbl e gele uninstall dimu... kono kame lagena :3
<pavlushka> আমার তো কাজে লাগতো, শুধু tab নিয়ে একটু সমস্যা হত, কিন্তু pc client fail করলেই শুধু login করতাম।
<pavlushka> মানে বাইরে থাকলে অথবা power cut হলে
<AudaciousTUX__> hmm
<AudaciousTUX__> taile autostart off rakhum
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX__: better
<pavlushka> just had my dinner, but bbl, :)
<Kilos-> tonight i have connection probs
<pavlushka> Kilos-: me too, and power cuts are like cherry on top, :)
<Kilos-> eish
<Kilos-> internet world wide sucks
<Kilos-> but who cares as long as they get your money
<pavlushka> wb Tuhin 
<Tuhin> thanks
<Tuhin> ki khobor
<pavlushka> Tuhin: can you tell me about Zorin OS?
<pavlushka> and its CLI package manager?
<Kilos> night bd peeps. see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> nazmul: hello and welcome
<pavlushka> nazmul: type "p" in the chatting bar and then hit the "tab" button and see.
<nazmul> pavlushka, 
<nazmul> woe
<nazmul> wow
<pavlushka> now back to work,:p
<nazmul> ok, thanks man
<nazmul> lets
<pavlushka> nazmul: first on the very left side of hexchat you see two channels ubuntu and ubuntu-bd, right?
<nazmul> yes
<pavlushka> right click on then with mouse and select Autojoin
<pavlushka> *on them
<pavlushka> done?
<nazmul> how?
<pavlushka> hover the mouse over the channels and right-click on them after selecting, you'll see a list
<nazmul> then?
<pavlushka> one by one
<pavlushka> and check the autojoin option
<nazmul> done
<pavlushka> so far so good
<nazmul> ok
<pavlushka> now run in chatting bar, "/msg NickServ REGISTER nazmul your_email"
<pavlushka> without inverted commas
<nazmul> ok
<pavlushka> what it said?
<nazmul> emailed me
<nazmul> i am registering
<pavlushka> nazmul: sorry run again "/msg nickserv register your_password(choose) your_email"
<nazmul> i got it
<nazmul> and i am now a registered member
<pavlushka> then follow the email instruction
<nazmul> followed
<pavlushka> great, you know the password ?
<nazmul> yes
<pavlushka> keep it private but are you talking about the password given in your mail to verify, that one?
<pavlushka> that one is temporary
<pavlushka> you have to have a regular password
<nazmul> i am talking about the password in register my_password email
<nazmul> is it temporary?
<nazmul> ok i understand now.
<pavlushka> they give a temporary password to verify, no problem
<nazmul> i know the password
<nazmul> continue
<pavlushka> you can run to be sure "/nickserv set passwd oldpassword newpassword" and there's a other way "/ns resetpass nickname email@address"
<pavlushka> any way, lets proceed
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> !help | nazmul 
<lubotu2> nazmul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> !patience | nazmul 
<lubotu2> nazmul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pavlushka> nazmul: always follow these two rules while asking for help, so read those carefully first, :)
<nazmul> ok 
<nazmul> done
<nazmul> ok. i got it now. they were rules.
<nazmul> continue
<pavlushka> now we will go to #ubuntu channel and will ask for help there but before that I am telling you 1 more thing.
<nazmul> yes
<pavlushka> that is what you will ask for? first post the demo question here, now
<pavlushka> in one line
<pavlushka> one long line
<nazmul> I installed ZORIN OS 11 on my pc. but my wifi adapter( TP-link: model:TL-WN727N) is not working at all. i typed "lsusb" in terminal, then the adapter showing as "Ralink MT7601U"..so, that means the adapter is okay and the driver is not installed. i searched in google and collect some drivers and commands but that's not working.there is some github link of the driver in askubuntu.com but the links are not valid now.they are like from 2014/2012. Please 
<pavlushka> like "my wifi adapter( TP-link: model:TL-WN727N) is not working at all. I typed "lsusb" in terminal, then the adapter showing as "Ralink MT7601U"
<nazmul> help me finding a driver or tell me some command to download it. Thanks in advance.
<pavlushka> nazmul: skip the ZORIN OS part, and you have to give the command results by pasting them in paste.ubuntu.com, and posting the paste link here in the channel, okay?
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> so this "my wifi adapter( TP-link: model:TL-WN727N) is not working at all. i typed "lsusb" in terminal, then the adapter showing as "Ralink MT7601U"..so, that means the adapter is okay and the driver is not installed. i searched in google and collect some drivers and commands but that's not working.there is some github link of the driver in askubuntu.com but the links are not valid now.they are like from 2014/2012. Please "  will be enough
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> get ready and just post this part without inverted commas in #ubuntu, just do it and wait.
<nazmul> my wifi adapter( TP-link: model:TL-WN727N) is not working at all. i typed "lsusb" in terminal, then the adapter showing as "Ralink MT7601U"..so, that means the adapter is okay and the driver is not installed. i searched in google and collect some drivers and commands but that's not working.there is some github link of the driver in askubuntu.com but the links are not valid now.they are like from 2014/2012. Please
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> yep
<nazmul> in #ubuntu?
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> yes dear
<nazmul> posted
<pavlushka> and now !patience | nazmul 
<pavlushka> !patience | nazmul 
<lubotu2> nazmul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nazmul> ok. can you see my question?
<pavlushka> nazmul: so dont repeat your question
<pavlushka> 100%
<pavlushka> nazmul: and lubotu2 is a bot
<pavlushka> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bd's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu2 botclone
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> nazmul: DCC think does not work correctly, skip it.
<pavlushka> DCC thing
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> nazmul: type "/query pavlushka" here
<pavlushka> nazmul: try to notice carefully this part again
<pavlushka> !patience | nazmul 
<lubotu2> nazmul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pavlushka> the last line
<pavlushka> nazmul: if dont find any solution then you can post a question of you own in the forums, see?
<nazmul> yes
<pavlushka> a problem which cannot be solved today, might be solved tomorrow!
<pavlushka> so go to askubuntu, and post a question, this time add the zorin os, :)
<pavlushka> nazmul: actually run the command  "lsusb -v -d 148f:7601" again and paste and give the link
<pavlushka> nazmul: you just repeated the question what I forbade you already, ^^
<pavlushka> nazmul:  dont do it, please, keep that in mind next time
<nazmul> okay
<nazmul> sorry. u mean askubuntu.com and i thought here
<nazmul> sorry
<pavlushka> nazmul: goto http://superuser.com and post your question
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> you have to register first, but that will be no hassle, easy
<pavlushka> nazmul: you have checkd my screenshot? see how many channels I follow? ^^
<nazmul> yes
<pavlushka> nazmul: have you posted the question in superuser.com?
<nazmul> yes
<pavlushka> nazmul: feeling sleepy, will try tomorrow again, Good Night, :)
<nazmul> also in askubuntu.com
<nazmul> okay. thanks
<pavlushka> they are of same server
<nazmul> ooh.
<pavlushka> nazmul:my link http://askubuntu.com/users/505225/pavel-sayekat
<pavlushka> nazmul: check it wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat
<nazmul> both done
<pavlushka> see ya night night, :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-15
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: সকাল সকাল?
<pavlushka> Hello nazmul 
<nazmul> hello
<pavlushka> morning!
<nazmul> good morning
<pavlushka> see here "/join #ZorinOS"
<pavlushka> nazmul: ask you problem there and see if it helps, :)
<nazmul> joined. should i post the question here?
<pavlushka> there
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> nazmul: notice the channel details above there ^^
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> nazmul: but do ask your query there
<nazmul> done.
<pavlushka> nazmul: and one point is Europe is in midnight now and US is in evening now, and most irc users, experts are form there, so it will be a little quite now, the prime time when irc gets active there is actually since afternoon, :)
<pavlushka> nazmul: keep that in mind always
<nazmul> okay.
<pavlushka> *quiet now
<nazmul> ok
<pavlushka> nazmul: but dont worry we here for you
<nazmul> okay. :)
<pavlushka> nazmul: and plaese give me the link of your post in superuser.com, :)
<nazmul> ok
<nazmul> http://superuser.com/questions/1100988/wifi-adapter-tl-wn727n-is-not-working
<ashabadi> pavlushka: 
<ashabadi> how is everything?
<pavlushka> Hellow hellow, look who is here?
<pavlushka> yes its better, :)
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> where's my coffee?
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak ashabadi !
 * ashabadi thinks the QA had served Pavlushka poor quality coffee
<ashabadi> that's why pavlushka got time out
 * pavlushka laughs
<ashabadi> hmmm Eid Mubarak pavlushka
<pavlushka> ashabadi: how is it going there? very busy I guess.
<ashabadi> my laptop is near dead...
<ashabadi> does not hold charge...
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I am using a hp compac c733TU for 8 long years, though I have serviced it few times, :p
<ashabadi> I have not serviced it once for last 4 years
<pavlushka> ashabadi: mine too, I almost converted it into desktop.
<pavlushka> battery is gone, so I added an ups, monitor is gone, so I added an external monitor
<ashabadi> lol
<ashabadi> good
<ashabadi> I don't have desk to convert it into desktop
<pavlushka> and HDD is not enough, so I added an external HDD and keyboard, external, mouse external, :) only the processor and motherboard are still the same, ;)
<pavlushka> and replaced the RAM with 2 GB with no warranty
<pavlushka> basic was 512MB
<pavlushka> I almost bought another Laptop/Desktop, lol
<pavlushka> oh, recently my power cord died, so bough a new power cord from Dhaka over the phone and got couriered, see? what else left?
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> cdrom ...
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> you should convert it now...
<ashabadi> I'm not rich that I would spend so much on a dead machine...
<ashabadi> I would buy a second hand laptop instead
<pavlushka> yes, that one has been replaced once within warranty period and now dead again.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: the point is I did it one at a time, If I wish to buy a new/2nd hand, I have to have that money altogether.
<ashabadi> hmm... 
<ashabadi> true
<pavlushka> which was never available, my family quota was only for 1 pc, know?
<ashabadi> I will be saving for next 5/6 month's to buy another
<ashabadi> 2nd hand cost around 15/20k
<ashabadi> there are few good ones being available on bikroy.com though not sure about the quality
<pavlushka> ashabadi: but those things was bought on emergency!
<pavlushka> *were
<pavlushka> me too, not sure about the quality
<ashabadi> residing in the capital has its perks ;)
<ashabadi> can check out first hand :P
<pavlushka> anyways, back to business, you know Maateen? https://www.facebook.com/maateen?fref=ts
<pavlushka> ashabadi: true
<ashabadi> though internal issue can not be identified in few minutes hands on experience
<pavlushka> maateen was here, he is an expert on python, bug fixed ibus-avro, 
<pavlushka> he was here, i was able to bring him here.
<ashabadi> good :)
<pavlushka> and nazmul, see yesterdays log
<pavlushka> and an old Buddy Named Tuhin used to be here
<AudaciousTUX> old :v
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I will be happy enough if maateen agrees to maintain the portal, we will discuss with him, may be he is busy organizing an even in his University.
<ashabadi> ok pavlushka
<pavlushka> hellu AudaciousTUX 
<ashabadi> sorry pavlushka I'm not in a mood to discuss serious topic
<ashabadi> please pardon me...
<pavlushka> sure
<ashabadi> I'm very much pissed off right now.... for personal issue
<AudaciousTUX> helu
<pavlushka> i am just informing you, :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: okay, give me a minute, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: welcome :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you like Messi? 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<ashabadi> pavlushka: yes I like his gameplay skill
<Kilos> hi ashabadi wb
<Kilos> we thought you deserted us
<Kilos> hi nazmul 
<pavlushka> Hello nazmul wb
<nazmul> hello Kilos
<ashabadi> though I won't say I'm fan....  pavlushka cause I do not follow sports that much
<pavlushka> ashabadi: okay
<ashabadi> Kilos: no my laptop is abandoning me
<Kilos> oh my
<nazmul> hello pavel bro
<ashabadi> does not hold charge anymore... also the cord is not charging
<pavlushka> ashabadi: my android abandoned me, :p
<Kilos> eish
<ashabadi> will have to take to service center.... annoying thing is the service center in BD provides very poor service
<pavlushka> ashabadi: just replace the cord, will cost you less than a thousand bucks
<Kilos> my laptop has to run off the charger as well. battery only holds charge for 2 mins
<pavlushka> Kilos: shake hand, mine too, :p
<Kilos> battery too expensive here
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: know anything about http://paste.ubuntu.com/19454111/ ?
<AudaciousTUX> nope
 * pavlushka bbl after Jumma
<pavlushka> back
<Kilos> the trials and joys of pcs
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin wellcome
<Tuhin> Thanks
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: in the http://paste.ubuntu.com/19454111/, there was no problem, for the networking device 10ec:8168 , Kernel driver in use: r8169, which was the latest in the vendors site for that device, you see?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: if you search by "10ec:8168" in google? you will find the exact device result which is better than searching for the device by its name, see?
<AudaciousTUX> yah... searching with device name isn't so good idea...
<AudaciousTUX> but why it's not working :o
<AudaciousTUX> have u tried installing previous version??
<pavlushka> The reporter has solved the problem in some other way, may be just by plugging in, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: do you have a wifi in your PC?
<AudaciousTUX> nope.... 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: try to run sometime on any wifi enabled linux system other than the router "iwconfig",  :)
<AudaciousTUX> but my laptop wifi having too much problem.... increasing TX power most of the time fix that
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ok, it works on router too, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19486458/, at least it worked on mine, :p
<AudaciousTUX> umm... umm... not working for me o.O
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: telnet your router and do "sh" to get into shell and then "iwconfig"
<AudaciousTUX> oh
<AudaciousTUX> my router has ssh installed :D
<pavlushka> then do ssh in place of telnet
<AudaciousTUX> wish i could install Aircrack-ng on router... too tiny storage :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you know about pfsense?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: are you googling it?
<AudaciousTUX> nope..... eating
<AudaciousTUX> nope... dunno 
<pavlushka> Its another router os, basically a firewall system to be installed on router, theblazehen from ZA uses it, :p, Kilos dont tell theblazehen, :p
<AudaciousTUX> ow
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: https://www.facebook.com/groups/linux.loverz/permalink/1068577143229913/?comment_id=1069186893168938&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment_follow&notif_id=1468524529675344, I was talking about this.
<AudaciousTUX> ummmm.... whats <?php if (have_posts()) : while (have_posts()) : the_post(); ?>??
<AudaciousTUX> shit :3
<AudaciousTUX> whats dnsmasq ??
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX> :P
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19489062/
<AudaciousTUX> have to check later,,,, feeling sick
<pavlushka> ok, but suddenly?
<pavlushka> what's wrong?
<AudaciousTUX> sordi matha betha.... dupur theke
<AudaciousTUX> panir dharar moto sordi bohoman... :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কাঁঠাল খাও, অানারস খাও
<AudaciousTUX> umm... ammure koua lagbe
<pavlushka> কাঁঠাল খাইলে একদিনে সব ভাল হয়ে যাবে
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<AudaciousTUX> bangladesh e ekhon je kathal bikri hoy tate ekdine moirao jaite pari :3
<pavlushka> lol, আমরা অবশ্য নিজেদের গাছের কাঁঠাল খাই, কুষ্টিয়াতে থাকতে ওখানকার local কাঁঠাল খেতাম, yum yum
<AudaciousTUX> pathai den :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: give me your address, Panchagarh e SA courier nai, Sundarban & Korotoa
<AudaciousTUX> 11/2/2 west nakhalpara firmgate nakhalpara :D
<AudaciousTUX> nijei aisha poren :D
<AudaciousTUX> btw... jaiga.... rumal niya shuia pori... :3
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> have you added some contents to your wiki? dont leave it blank! 
<zaki> not yet. :( 
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, do it according to your convenience but dont leave it unmaintained.
<zaki> ড্রাফট এ কিছু লিখে রাখসি, উইকি তে এড করা হয় নাই।
<pavlushka> brb
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> pavel is very impatient
<Kilos> he likes to see things happening
<zaki> may be.. :D 
<Kilos> haha he used to be worse even
<Kilos> didnt even want to wait for a reply
<zaki> never seen like that, i should be carefull in future. :p :v
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> hi tanzim vai. :)
<AudaciousTUX> hi 
<pavlushka> Kilos: grrrr.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hello pavel
<pavlushka> Hello Mr. Miles Sharpe!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> how are you my friend
<pavlushka> I am good Mr. Miles, How about you?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> im ok but the mr thing is embarasshing
<Kilos> embarrasing
<pavlushka> and btw thanks for asking Miles. and how is the weather there?
<Kilos> Mr's are peeps that push others around
<zaki> why? :D 
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: very cold I guess.
<Kilos> yes i hate winter
<Kilos> too old for the cold
<zaki> পাভেল ভাই resolve.conf ফাইল এ  name server 8.8.8.8 এ পরিবর্তন করলে 
<pavlushka> zaki: you are the network admin, not me, I haven't tried that and cant tell for sure and not into much networking thing, but like to :)
<zaki> when i'm new in ubuntu, i faced that problem too.
<zaki> but there is no problem with pppoe connection. it only happen when i'm using  static ip. 
<AudaciousTUX> dhur.... matha betha ar sordir joghonno combination :3
<pavlushka> zaki: any router in between?
<zaki> ist i think i'ts a bug, than i started to using pppoe.  but theres a problem with pppoe, when you activate pppoe, the network manager disbled the option for using static
<zaki> wireless router?
<zaki> nope dirrect from network switch. 
<pavlushka> zaki: when you use pppoe, you cant use static ip, because the service provider provides you with a random ip from their dhcp.
<pavlushka> zaki: so if you set your machine to a fixed/static ip, then you will be refused by the service provider for the mismatch.
<pavlushka> zaki: that's the point, and that's why when using pppoe, static is disabled by default.
<pavlushka> zaki: if you want to use any static ip, you have to ask to your service provider to allot you a fixed ip, it works that way.
<zaki> i know that, but when i'm not connected with pppoe, in that time don't have a option for using static
<pavlushka> zaki: when you are not on pppoe, what connection you use then? mobile broadband?
<zaki> by the way, after installing 16.4 i'm started to use static ip again.
<pavlushka> zaki: you can set a static ip for your machine, set a router in between, and configure the router to provide you connection over a fixed ip.
<zaki> yes broadband through wifi
<pavlushka> zaki: what do you mean broadband through wifi? wifi router?
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki, and the broadband is pppoe right?
<zaki> sometimes
<pavlushka> sometimes mean?
<zaki> i have both pppoe and static
<pavlushka> zaki: you info's are very ambiguous, its spinning my head
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: you are using a wifi router of what model/brand?
<zaki> প্রব্লেম টা ছিল আমি পিপিপিওই কানেকশন টা অটো স্টার্ট দিয়ে রাখতাম।
<pavlushka> zaki: asking again, you are using a wifi router of what model/brand? please give me the info.
<zaki> tp link.
<pavlushka> model?
<zaki> why?
<pavlushka> zaki: to clear your confusion, I have to have the exact idea of your setup, :)
<zaki> TP-LINK TL-WR841N
<pavlushka> zaki: dont worry, I will not hack/bruteforce you, :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<Kilos> rofl
<pavlushka> Kilos: ?
<AudaciousTUX> bye all... 
<Kilos> im happy that you are such a helpful ubuntero
<Kilos> cheers AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: bye, bye, get well soon
<zaki> my problem is there should be both option enable. when i like to use pppoe i use that, and when i like to use static 
<zaki> some time i have to test both connection protocol imn my pc. 
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> thats it.
<pavlushka> zaki: the router dials for you the pppoe and gets a random ip from the providers dhcp range, sometimes it retains the same ip because there might be no other ip available for that time.
<zaki> may be. 
<zaki> but i'm not satisfied with that connection manager. :( 
<pavlushka> and the router channels you the connection to a private ip range like 192.168.*.*, and that could be static, if you set it on your router or dynamic if you set "dhcp on" in your router.
<zaki> hmm. :)\
<pavlushka> zaki: you want a static ip, turn off the dhcp in your router and set your machine accordingly, I mean set dhcp off in your connection manager for the connection.
<pavlushka> zaki: but there's a problem as your router is wifi, you need the dhcp, otherwise managing the ip will be a hell of a trouble for you but you can just switch off the wifi signal if you like, :)
<pavlushka> and using the wired ports instead, :)
<pavlushka> and zaki lets make the scores even, my router is Dlink 2750U, :)
<zaki> dlink is bad :p
<pavlushka> zaki: lol, out of all, you had to say this!
<pavlushka> wb Tuhin 
<zaki> i don't like d link equipments. :(  
<pavlushka> I will buy netgear next time if I had to.
<zaki> ha ha.. 
<zaki> netgear is good. designed at usa 
<zaki> time to dnr.
<pavlushka> zaki: almost everything is designed in usa, even cisco is from Sanfrancisco?
<pavlushka> specially the network equips, I thing the solo purpose is to monitor/spying, :p
<zaki> california may be
<zaki> :D may be. 
<pavlushka> zaki: what california?
<pavlushka> cisco?
<zaki> cisco is from california
<zaki> oky sorry.
<pavlushka> zaki, its from SanfrnaCISCO
<pavlushka> zaki, its from SanfranCISCO
<zaki> san francisco is in california. :(
<pavlushka> zaki: okay, Then I'll say its from USA on the contrary, just for argument.
<zaki> oky. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: anyways, enjoy your dinner, :)
<zaki> oky, talk to you later and Kilos :)
<Kilos> ill be here
<pavlushka> Kilos: had your dinner already?
<zaki> bye all. 
<Kilos> waiting for pavlushka to grrrr at me again
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> 40 mins time pavlushka 
<pavlushka> for what? dinner?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> we eat at 7pm
<pavlushka> okay, its good.
<pavlushka> Tuhin: had your dinner?
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> not yet
<Tuhin> will go now to eat
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Have a nice dinner then, and eat more than usual, our shares too, :p
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> i missed lunch
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> Welcome tareq !
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> tareq: we had ashabadi this morning!
<pavlushka> and now you, good
<pavlushka> tareq: like to ask something, :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> just now i get a grrrr again
<pavlushka> Kilos: come on..ok sorry, I got your point, it was about zaki you are referring, :|
<Kilos> hehe
<tareq> hey all
<tareq> any news ?
<pavlushka> tareq: like to ask something.
<pavlushka> tareq: like to ask you something.
<pavlushka> may I?
<tareq> why not
<tareq> go on
<pavlushka> tareq: about the content that ashabadi gave, are you working on that?
<pavlushka> tareq: just like to know. dont take it otherwise.
<Kilos> so tareg, hows things your side of the globe
<pavlushka> Sorry guys, having a headache, bye tareq , bye Kilos , see ya.
<RemonShai> Kilos, hi...
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> Kilos, what's up...? my old friend...!! how're you?
<Kilos> nothing new happening but life goes on
<Kilos> hows things there
<RemonShai> Kilos, i see....
<Kilos> very cold here, i am already eyeing my bed
<RemonShai> Kilos, o....& here normal ;)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> im only normal when minimum temp is 20°c and more
<RemonShai> oops.... is it...!!! 
<Kilos> yes i hate cold weather
<RemonShai> I love it, when not less than 15 degree.
<Kilos> haha even at 15°c i am ok but we will be 0° to night
<tareq> pavlushka: I'm writing on my way
<tareq> contents of ashabadi great help though
<RemonShai> Kilos, ok my friend... I wanna go now,.., cause, I've to woke up in the morning for my exam... talk you later...  
<Kilos> rest well young man
<RemonShai> Kilos, thank you so much....
<tareq> Hello Kilos
<tareq> how are you doing friend
<Kilos> ok ty taregand you?
<Kilos> ok my
<Kilos> tareq 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i forgot to tab complete
<tareq> no problem
<tareq> I'm fine
<tareq> hey, today after regular update kubuntu seems more smooth
<Kilos> thats  good news
<Kilos> all the patches are kicking in
<tareq> may be
<Kilos> bed timd for me. keep well and sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<tareq> okay, good night Kilos
<tareq> be safe
<Kilos> ty you too
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-16
<walrider> wc bhai 
<walrider> mahmudur bhai aktu help korte parben akta bepare ?
<mahmudur> hi
<walrider> can you help me mahmudur ??
<mahmudur> yes?
<walrider> how to install avro linux on debian ? any idea ??
<walrider> for bangla typing 
<mahmudur> distro?
<walrider> parrot security OS
<walrider> parrotsec.com / parrotsec.org 
<mahmudur> did you try these steps?
<mahmudur> http://linux.omicronlab.com/ubuntu_14.04.html
<walrider> shob kora hoise 
<walrider> not working 
<mahmudur> install complete hoise?
<walrider> parrot sec e apt get install kaj kore na 
<mahmudur> :(
<walrider> kali + parrot sec almost same 
<walrider> apt get install kaj kore na egula te 
<walrider> ei  dist gula te software center nai ase synaptics app manager 
<walrider> :|
<mahmudur> 1ta fb page a dekhsilam keu 1jon deb file upload korse ibus er jonno.
<mahmudur> dekhi pai kina
<walrider> ok
<walrider> QA hi
<QA> sup
<walrider> QA how are u doing nigga 
<QA> walrider: I already know stuff about how
<walrider> QA what is ur name nigga ?
<QA> walrider: I'm afraid I have no idea
<walrider> AQ what is your name 
<walrider> QA whats ur name
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA why ur sorry 
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: What?
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: What?
<walrider> WA what 
<walrider> bot hang korse :D 
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> QA what 
<QA> walrider: What?
<walrider> QA fun
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA ayy
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> QA ayyy lmao
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA lmao
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> QA ARE you hungry
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA dafan 
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA AYYYY
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA whats my location
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA whats your location
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA whats your location ??
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA morse LD
<QA> walrider: Encodes as .-.. -..
<walrider> QA morse 0123456789
<QA> walrider: Encodes as ----- .---- ..--- ...-- ....- ..... -.... --... ---.. ----.
<walrider> .
<walrider> wc bhai 
<walrider> nazmul bhai 
<walrider> debian e avro install kore kemne ??
<walrider> wc bavel kaka 
<walrider> pavel*
<Kilos> morning walrider pavlushka Rezwan and others
<walrider> gd morning uncl 
<pavlushka> Hello walrider , thanks, :)
<walrider> 3.57 pm over here time for lunch khamu 
<pavlushka> walrider: asking every one how to make work avro in debain? :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: Morning Kilos !
<walrider> i gave up on debian 
<walrider> back to xfce :|
<walrider> xfce is bae :|
<pavlushka> walrider: tumi mia, tanjim tr kow,  teamviewer den, avro koira dimu, and now asking every one how to fix that?
<pavlushka> walrider: lol @ lol
<walrider> bhai shunen 14.04 16.04 agula te avro install setuup akdom easy 
<walrider> ami debian khub kom e chalaisi 
<pavlushka> walrider: বাংলা দেখতে পাও তো অন্তত?
<walrider> only ubuntu main dist gula chalaisi 
<walrider> ho 
<walrider> akkere fokfoka 
<walrider> xubuntu te xc
<walrider> xchat e banla dekhle onek misti lage 
<walrider> akkere roshogollar moto 
<walrider> :]
<walrider> bhat kaia asi brb ttyl 
<pavlushka> walrider: it you can make it work in ubuntu, you are 3/4 way to it, :)
<pavlushka> *if
<pavlushka> walrider: to make it work in debian, :p
<walrider> hmm
<pavlushka> walrider: ভাত খাইয়া আস যাও, ।
<walrider> dan hate plate khana choltase 
<pavlushka> Hello nazmul :)
<pavlushka> lol, amar moto, :p
<walrider> bam haate kb 
<pavlushka> walrider:  ডান হাতে ভাল টাইপ করতে পারলে ডান হাতে কিো
<pavlushka> walrider:  ডান হাতে ভাল টাইপ করতে পারলে ডান হাতে কিবোর্ড নাও, আর অন্য হাত দিয়ে খাও
<walrider> :D
<walrider> hehe
<pavlushka> আমার অবশ্য সমস্যা নাই, আমি ন্যাটা
<walrider> neta ?
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin !
<pavlushka> walrider: lefty
<Tuhin> hi
<walrider> oh assa 
<walrider> :D
<pavlushka> nazmul: on which distro you are now, :)
<walrider> updating 
<walrider> bhai kahwa dawa korsen ?
<pavlushka> অন্য সময় তোমার মতই করি, কিন্তু আজকে আমি ডাইনিং এ খাব, :p
<walrider> khan nai akhono bhai ? 4 ta baje 
 * pavlushka off to lunch
<walrider> ami obossho xam er fak e aktu chuti paisi tai bisnay gora gori kortasilam :D
<nazmul> pavel vai, ami Zorin a e asi.. i have collected WN722N.
<nazmul> it is working automatically
<walrider> zorin er site dekhlam zorin enterprise naki kinte hoy 
<walrider> koto $ oita ??
<nazmul> ami torrent theke zorin 11 ultimate download korsi
<nazmul> 9.99 euro price
<walrider> aita hotat kinte hoy deikha taski khaisilam aktu 
<nazmul> hmm vai.
<walrider> apne ki engineer ?
<nazmul> na vaia cse student
<nazmul> apni?
<walrider> kishe poren ??
<walrider> mane kothay portesen ?
<nazmul> ssc 2013. ekhn diploma korteci cse te gazipure..inst er name MIST
<walrider> mist hmm 
<walrider> mist mirpur share agaro 
<walrider> gesilam 2011 er dik 
<nazmul> na vaia aita gazipure..
<walrider> military na ?
<nazmul> mirpur a ekta ase jani..ar army er ta to asei
<nazmul> na vaia 
<walrider> military e to armi bai :|
<walrider> cholito vasha :|
<walrider> kon semester apne ?
<nazmul> ami to diploma krteci. hsc kori nai. scc er pore direct
<walrider> wkon seemster 
<nazmul> ami bolsi je 3 ta mist ase- 1. gazipure 2. mirpur a.. 3. army mane millitary er ta
<nazmul> :)
<walrider> oh assa 
<walrider> vatt khailam to matha ghurpak khaitase 
<nazmul> ami 5th semester final diteci
<nazmul> he he
<walrider> oh 
<walrider> nice 
<walrider> ami 7th final ditasi 
<walrider> 20 tarikh xam shesh 
<nazmul> diploma?
<walrider> ho 
<nazmul> taile to valoi
<walrider> aitvet te 
<nazmul> cse tei?
<walrider> ahsanulla 
<walrider> ha 
<nazmul> joss
<nazmul> paisi apnare vai
<walrider> :D
<nazmul> ogrodut
<nazmul> dbms exam kalke.. 
<nazmul> sql potecilam
<nazmul> command dia kivabe mysql db on kore?
<walrider> heh ami je kamne pass korsi jani na :D
<walrider> linux e install marso lamp ?
<nazmul> jara linux use korte pare, tara diploma te amni e pass kore...:D
<walrider> xD kharap kow nai bai 
<walrider> :D
<nazmul> bujhen e to..amader sathe kara pore..
<walrider> ho 
<walrider> gobai poshu palon :|
<walrider> gobadi
<nazmul> hmm vai..
<walrider> lamp install diso pc te ??
<nazmul> na to..diteci
<walrider> lamp naki manual sql ??
<walrider> .sh file install dite paro ??
<walrider> .sh file and .run file ?
<nazmul> na
<walrider> amar jana mote xamp linux .run file 
<nazmul> apt-get install mysql-server
<nazmul> eita korsi
<nazmul> then?
<walrider> :| 
<walrider> ato vejal e jawar dorkar nai 
<nazmul> ok
<walrider> amira xampp chalaisi na windows e ?
<walrider> oi xampp install koro linux e 
<walrider> file namao .run file 
<nazmul> xampp win a chalaisi
<nazmul> new kisu mon chay
<walrider> apachefriends site theke oikhane linux er ta ase 
<walrider> adia user iu new ase :D
<nazmul> okay
<nazmul> :D
<walrider> aida loiai thako vejal e jawar dorkar nai pore  jhamela hoile bug khuija paba na 
<nazmul> ok ok...
<walrider> QA morse Shanto
<QA> walrider: Encodes as ... .... .- -. - ---
<walrider> QA morse ... .... .- -. - ---
<QA> walrider: Decodes as SHANTO
<walrider> :O
<walrider> QA morse .-.-......------.....
<QA> walrider: Decodes as
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> random text ahe na 
<walrider> lul 
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<walrider> ayyy pavel bhay :D 
<walrider> bhai cha khawaiben ? 
<walrider> re3boot diua ashi 
<walrider> brp 
<walrider> exit
<pavlushka> walrider: nazmul , not necessary to install lamp every time to convert the system to an webserver, :) 
<nazmul> ok vai
<nazmul> "Your browser does not support WebSQL" 
<pavlushka> nazmul: lamp, linux, apache/apache2, mysql, php, but installing lamp to a system causes much problem,
<nazmul> browser update dite hbe naki?
<nazmul> xampp download disi vai
<pavlushka> nazmul: you can install these packages separately
<pavlushka> thats better
<nazmul> ok. 1 ta Q ase upore?
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> nazmul: you better install first, apache2, then php, then mysql and phpmysqladmin and on.
<pavlushka> QA ধন্যবাদ
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> Kilos: QA forgot ধন্যবাদ
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what does it mean ?
<Kilos> thank you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> QA ধন্যবাদ
<QA> You are welcome Kilos
<walrider> see ?
<walrider> QA is a good meme 
<pavlushka> QA ধন্যবাদ
<QA> You are welcome pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: but the answer was আমার সৌভাগ্য !
<Kilos> haha she accepts the fact that you understand english
<pavlushka> Kilos:  its okay
<pnazs>  ekhane amar cheye choto keu ase?
<walrider> ho amar boyes 16 bosor :|
<pnazs> ami to amr age boli nai vai.. ami 9
<pavlushka> Kilos: আমার সৌভাগ্য actually means my pleasure
<Kilos> ah
<pnazs> critical bengali
<pavlushka> in sense but not exactly, the exact thing is a bit unusual.
<walrider> < 24 :|
<pavlushka> pnazs: 9 means?
<Kilos> QA ধন্যবাদ
<QA> আমার সৌভাগ্য Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: ha ha ha
<pavlushka> thanks
<Kilos> ok
<pnazs> pavlushka: i was kidding vai
<Kilos> hi pnazs 
<pnazs> hello bro. how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pnazs> i am also fine. where are you from?
<pavlushka> pnazs: lamp/xampp has a set of packages whose versions are fixed for a specific lamp/xampp release, but suppose you upgraded your system so now it is dependent to a later version any of the packages provided by lamp/xampp, then you will face installation problems.
<Kilos> south africa
<pnazs> oo. it is a problem.
<walrider> পাভেল ভাই 
<walrider> ভাই উবুন্টু এর ডিফল্ট বাংলা ফন্ট  যেটা আছে ওইটার নাম কি ??
<pavlushka> pnazs: so it is better you install first, apache2, then php, then mysql and phpmysqladmin and on.
<walrider> lampp e ak shathe shob pawa jaibo 
<walrider> php sql 
<pnazs> pavlushka: installed but how to open?
<walrider> ki ??
<walrider> konta ??
<pavlushka> type in browser, 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<pavlushka> type in browser, 127.0.0.1/xampp or localhost/xampp
<walrider> localhost/ লিখলেই আশার কথা 
<pnazs>  oh!! like win! 
<pnazs> my mistake
<pnazs> got it
<pavlushka> :)
<pnazs>  firefox is not supporting WEBsql
<pavlushka> pnazs: its working directory is supposed to be /var/www/html
<walrider> ক্রোমিয়াম 
<pavlushka> pnazs: see? installation problem?
<pavlushka> i mean after installation problem.
<pavlushka> after-installation
<pnazs> vaia ami kisui bujhtesina
<pavlushka> I have setup my webserver as i told you above
<walrider> sql php lagbo ?? apne lamp install den eidi thui a
<pavlushka> pnazs: anyway, lets try to fix this
<pavlushka> walrider: xampp, lamp propvides same packages
<pavlushka> provides
<pnazs> ami terminal dia  ''sudo apt-get install apache2''   ''sudo apt-get install mysql-server''  ''sudo apt-get install php'' dia install korsi
<walrider> nice 
<pavlushka> ok
<pnazs> ekhn localhost kaj kortece
<pnazs> but 
<pavlushka> pnazs: now install phpmyadmin
<pnazs> ok
<pavlushka> pnazs: then, localhost/xampp will not applicable for you, :)
<pnazs> okay
<pnazs> problem eita na
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> pnazs: what is the problem ?
<pnazs> ptoblem holo: ami w3school e sql INSERT, UPDATE korte gele boltece, " your browser does not support WEBSQL"
<walrider> bollam to chrom dia koren 
<walrider> apner firefox purana version eta
<walrider> chrome dia koren or firefox update den 
<walrider> :|
<walrider> browser problem eta 
<pnazs> ok
<pavlushka> walrider: the default font is ubuntu mono
<walrider> thanko bhay 
<pavlushka> pnazs:yes  no problem with your local webserver
<walrider> নাইস 
<pnazs> okay
<walrider> browser update den 
<pnazs> download disi
<walrider> hmm 
<pavlushka> pnazs: কি download দিসেন?
<pnazs> firefox
<pavlushka> pnazs: firefox developer version download দেন.
<pnazs> okay
<walrider> dev version kono din hang kore na hang korle mullo ferot 
<walrider> 70mb er moto 
<pavlushka> হা হা হা
<walrider> হুনলাম উবুন্টু ফোরাম আর কি কি নাকি হ্যাক হইসে ??
<pavlushka> walrider: pc যদি মরা হয়, আমার pcর মত?
<pnazs> blue color.. 60.7 MV
<pnazs> MB
<walrider> হ্যাঁ ওইটা 
<pavlushka> pnazs: yep, isn't it elite?
<pnazs> vai linux a partition onek jhamela
<walrider> ভাই আমার পিসি সপ্তাহে ৩ দিন মরা থাকে ৪ দিন চলে :| 
<walrider> পার্ট ম্যান ইউস করেন :D 
<pavlushka> pnazs: কেন, কি সমস্যা হয়  partitioning এ?
<pnazs> hm vai
<walrider> and never use unnecessary command line 
<pnazs> OS install er somoy swap, aro koto kisu disi.... ekhon amar 1TB, 500 GB
<walrider> along side dia install korben jhamela shash 
<walrider> ja lowar auto loia loibo 
<pavlushka> pnazs: আগে থেকে একটু নেট ঘেটে নিতে হত আপনার
<walrider> ar maximum 3-4 tar beshi windows er partition  rakha jaibo na hard disk e 
<walrider> ami win 7 + xubuntu dualboot e use kori 
<pnazs> hmm. vabcilam sohoj e hobe..prob nai. next time thik korbo.
<walrider> 450 GB windwos 48 GB linux 2GB swap 
<walrider> kaj shesh 
<pavlushka> pnazs: root "/", 30-40 GB, swap = RAM size, and that's it.
<walrider> are bhai hard disk format hoite hoitei to shikhben :D hehe 
<pavlushka> pnazs: I think you have unallocated disk space.
<pnazs> hmm
<pavlushka> pnazs: and that unallocated space is 500 GB, trust me.
<pnazs> oo.
<pavlushka> walrider: আমি windows কে 50 GB র বেশি দিই না
<pnazs> i dont need them now. Zorin ghataghati sesh kore Ubuntu te asteci, tokhn thik korbo
<walrider> nice 
<walrider> ami game kheli to tai windows e vaat na dile jhamela ase :D
<pnazs> dualboot use kori nai cz age ekbar ubuntu chalaitam tokhn ubuntu te yime deya hoito na..
<pnazs> problem a porlei win a choila jaitam
<walrider> dualboot remove fix korte paren ??
<pnazs> but ekhon r option nai. prob solve er try kori
<pnazs> na to
<pavlushka> windows কে যত দিবা তত খাবে, জায়গা খাও, হুদাই নেট খায়, শালা 1st world এর খাদক OS
<walrider> windwos konta use koren ?
<pavlushka> walrider: 7 & 8.1
<walrider> pnazs konta use koren 
<walrider> shob chaite beshi khay 10 daily update khay 
<pnazs> he he..
<pavlushka> walrider: and those updates has some new bugs, :p
<walrider> pnazs konta use koren windows ?
<walrider> ho :D 
<walrider> bug + spy ware 
<walrider> jeshob jinish pc re theke hidden data usage onno kothao sent kore amra take spy boli so microsoft amgo pc re spyware er adda khana banai thuise :|
<pavlushka> walrider: they have a anti-spy-wire tool which itself a spy-wire, lol
<walrider> ho 
<walrider> jemon avast antivius nijei akkhan virus :D
<walrider> wc tux bhai :D 
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<walrider> bhai prem goli aitasi biri khamu :D 
<pavlushka> walrider: তোমারে পাইলাম খালি আমি ছাড়া যে এইটা জানে about avast, lol
<AudaciousTUX> khan... erpor vagen
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hellu
<pnazs> ami janlam ekhon...avast pocha
<walrider> avast arekkan AVG antivirus 2 tai akaimma jinish :D 
<walrider> hunlam avast naki avg kina nibe xD
<walrider> hehehe 
<pavlushka> ভাল তো
<walrider> kono kam nai ogo 
<walrider> koto koti tk dia kina nibe xD
<pavlushka> একি জিনিস দুইটা দরকার নাইতো
<walrider> huina haga dhorlo amar xD
<walrider> ho xD
<pavlushka> XD
<AudaciousTUX> hei....  vabtechi college er shob pc te ubuntu laganor bebostha korum
<AudaciousTUX> magar kemne korum ... ubuntu to resource hungry :(
<AudaciousTUX> ar unity sara kisu dile public khaibena :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: MATE/Lubuntu
<AudaciousTUX> polapan khaibe na
<walrider> tux bhai kishe poren ?
<AudaciousTUX> aro kharap provab porbe
<AudaciousTUX> polapan koibe ubuntu dekhte vala na
<walrider> hentai dekhbo ubuntu dia :| 
<AudaciousTUX> XII
<walrider> xD
<AudaciousTUX> lol... hentai :3
<walrider> ho xD
<AudaciousTUX> are u pointing the category ?? :v
<walrider> apt-get slow kaj kortase 
<walrider> ubuntu forum hack hoise ajka 
<AudaciousTUX> jani.... hok ga
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: যারা খাবেনা তারা linux এর কাচ্চি দিলেও বুজবেনা 
<AudaciousTUX> duiekshomoy na hoile vala lagena
<walrider> hoe bai 
<walrider> thik koisen bai 
<walrider> i got it bai 
<pavlushka> brac uni has a ubuntu lab
<AudaciousTUX> uhu... polapan jogot ..... eyecandy khuje.... shundor meye khuje... gunoboti na :3
<walrider> ubuntu er moiiddhe hacking er moto dakhte user interface lagay dilei kam sharse 
<walrider> windows dibar pare na oidi o aibo ubuntu hikte 
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> I know a stupid person, who use ubuntu in that lab to type the codes because windows lab is preoccupied
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<walrider> :3
<pavlushka> and then copy it a text and run in windows
<AudaciousTUX> wow :3
<pavlushka> as a text
<AudaciousTUX> XII er ICTY boi dekhchen??
<AudaciousTUX> ICT*
<pavlushka> na
<pavlushka> link ase?
<AudaciousTUX> C code er output firefox e dekhaiche... ar boila rakhche dev c use korche :3
<AudaciousTUX> na
<AudaciousTUX> lekhoker namo mone nai.... college er shob gulay kinche :3
<walrider> bloodshed dev cpp 
<AudaciousTUX> aro onek mojadar jinish ache :3
<pavlushka> booking দিলাম, আমার জন্যে একটা
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: তোমার জ্বরের কি আবস্থা, কাঁঠাল লাগবে?
<walrider> kadol na anarosh 
<pavlushka> walrider: দুইটাই
<AudaciousTUX> na... thik hoiche :D
<AudaciousTUX> \magar ektu age brishtite vijlam.... :3
<walrider> GG 
<walrider> chanop walrider
<walrider> op walrider
<walrider> OP walrider
<walrider> :|
<walrider> dur 
<AudaciousTUX> apnar paglami deikha choila gelo :v
<walrider> :D
<walrider> baire jaite issa kortase aktu 
<walrider> 6tala theka namte mon chay na 
<walrider> bhai lucas ashen cha khai ak shathe ?
<AudaciousTUX> bair homuna ekhon
<walrider> ailam baire theika 
<walrider> pinik lagtase akta gl khaia 
<AudaciousTUX> -_-
<walrider> keu asen ?
<walrider> কেউ আছেন ?
<walrider> anybody ?
<walrider> wc pavel da 
<walrider> @pavlushka bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka bhai 
<walrider> wc bhai 
<Kilos> what does the c in wc mean
<Kilos> w is for welcome i take it
<pavlushka> walrider: I guess that was for me, :p
<pavlushka> lol @ Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> here wc =water closet= toilet
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hows the head today pavlushka ??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: এইখানে আইসা ঘুমাইসে,  Lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: better thanks!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<walrider> :D
<walrider> wel come 
<walrider> wc 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ty
<walrider> :D
<walrider> grub fixed now
<walrider> ugh finally 
<walrider> all i need to do is now to expand linux swap 
<walrider> :|
<walrider> ugh exam again 
<walrider> damn 
<walrider> >:( 
<walrider> done
<walrider> :O
<walrider> bit cold out side 
<pavlushka> ^!
<walrider> what is Jk master  slave flip flop :(
<pavlushka> walrider: are you asking about one thing or four thing at a time?
<Kilos> lol
<walrider> koi ?
<Kilos> explain where you are seeing that walrider 
<pavlushka> walrider: walrider> what is Jk master  slave flip flop :(
<walrider> jk master slave flop flop < is a single thing 
<walrider> one electronics parts which made my life hell :(
<pavlushka> walrider: I would read that as Jack Kilby master to slave, slave to master switching method http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/sequential/seq_2.html
<walrider> pavel bhai interny korbo next month theke 
<walrider> need idea 
<walrider> networking a jawa issa ase :')
<pavlushka> walrider: Try MetroNet, তবে আমার কথা কইয়েন না
<walrider> komu :D
<walrider> Ntv theke circular dise interny er 
<pavlushka> walrider: আমার কিছু পরিচিত আছে সেখানে, আপনি চাইলে contact দিয়া help করতে পারি, কিন্তু আপনার সেই contact এর reference use করতে হবে, আমার নাম বলা যাবে না
<walrider> office location koi ?
<pavlushka> NOC location BanglaMotor
<walrider> kasei to :O
<walrider> amar campus bosundhora city er pise O
<walrider> :O
<pavlushka> walrider: interested?
<walrider> site eta na ? http://www.metrobd.net/
<pavlushka> hmm
<walrider> amar team member der shathe kotha bolbo 
<walrider> amader diploma xam shesh hobe 20 tarikh 
<pavlushka> walrider: no problem.
<walrider> then jara retake er xam dibe oder ta shesh holei interny er jonno dour dawa lagbe 
<walrider> so less time ache hat e 
<walrider> amake didasco theke call disilo ak madam :D shunduri :D
<walrider> bsb foundation er shathe linkup ache oder didasco company 
<walrider> ora baire lok job day ja bujhlam 
<walrider> amar belive hoy na 
<walrider> tk chay 5-6.5 laks 
<pavlushka> walrider: অনেক আগে থেকে knock করা লাগে এখানে
<walrider> apne apner mate der shathe aktu kotha bolen then onader karo number den ami contact korbo personally 
<pavlushka> walrider: yes, be careful on that.
<walrider> then team nia office e jabo kotha bolatr jonno 
<walrider> amar shomossh nai apner jei mate re bolben ora bujhai boilen tailei hobe 
<pavlushka> walrider: I am not sure about team, lets see.
<walrider> baki ta ami ar apner mate er shathe baire dekha kore kotha bole thikk kore nibo (y)
<walrider> ami single jete parbo na cause i have a team who worked with me for 4  yars 
<pavlushka> (y)
<walrider> years
<pavlushka> walrider: তাইলে আগে টিমের সাথে কথা বলেন
<walrider> ok i will be in touch 
<pavlushka> walrider: but I cant promise you anything. But I guess It will be worth a try.
<walrider> k
<pavlushka> walrider: experience in trying know?
<walrider> bujhi nai 
<walrider> <pavlushka> walrider: experience in trying know? <<<<
<pavlushka> walrider: চেষ্টা করতে করতেই অভিজ্ঞতা হবে, যে কতটা চেষ্টা করলে আসলে কাজ হয়, :)
<pavlushka> brb
<walrider> আমাদের হাতে সময় কম ভাই 
<walrider> ডিপ্লোমা চলাকালীন সময় গ্যাঞ্জাম হইসে ৬ মাস ধরে বসা সইলাম আমরা সবাই 
<walrider> ক্যাম্পাস অফ ছিল 
<walrider> তাই সময় কম 
<pavlushka> walrider: ঠিক আসে, আপনি আমারে confirm করেন, আমি সেই  অনুযায়ী contact করি, কিন্তু আপনি ধৈর্য ধরেন আর নাই ধরেণ, কর্মক্ষেত্র আপনার ধৈর্য পরীক্ষা অবশ্যই নিবে, you have no choice on that dear, :)
<walrider> তা ঠিক বলসেন ভাই আই এগ্রি 
<pavlushka> walrider: আমি আপনাকে বলব, বুদ্ধিমানের কাজ হবে সব option check করা, একটার উপর ভরসা করে থাকা বোকামি, Ntv circular দিসে, একি সাথে ঐখানেও try মারেন. 
<pavlushka> নপন
<walrider> ওকও
<walrider> wc 
<tareq> thanks
<pavlushka> Hello tareq !
<pavlushka> and walrider !
<walrider> bhai chat text e mention kore kamne ? shikhailen na to 
<pavlushka> walrider: mane?
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<walrider> <pavlushka> walrider: mane? << amar nam mention koira text dile amar chat client e akta notification ashe ei mention ta kemne den ?? kono extra code likhen ??
<pavlushka> walrider: type p and hit "tab"
<walrider> pavlushka, oh :O
<walrider> pavlushka,  hoise :O
<walrider> pavlushka,  thanks bhai :O
<pavlushka> :)
<walrider> bhai kisu mone na korle akta qustion kortam 
<walrider> private chat e cholen :D
<Kilos> one never knows whats happened when peeps are away a few days. so many bad things happening all over
<Kilos> you guys keep safe
<walrider> AIUB er kon teacher re naki police dhorse :D
<walrider> wc
<pavlushka> thanks walrider 
<walrider> pavlushka, mention not :D
<tareq> walrider: are you sure?
<walrider> tareq, ki sure ?
<pavlushka> tareq: are you home?
<tareq> walrider: about AIUB faculty?
<tareq> pavlushka: yea, kinda busy
<walrider> tareq,  yes news e dekhlam 
<tareq> walrider: NSU pro-vc
<walrider> tareq,  hm 
<walrider> vllagtese na 
<Tuhin> hi all
<Tuhin> i have been joining this irc channel after almost 4-5 years
<Tuhin> i guess none remember me
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> looks like this irc is lively after eid
<Kilos> it has improved yes
<Tuhin> great
<Kilos> night all. rst well 
<Kilos> rest
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Tuhin> Bye
<Tuhin> paypal coming to BD next month
<walrider> next month ? :D
<Tuhin> thats what the news said
<Tuhin> through SOnali bank
<walrider> nice :D বাংলাদেশের ভোটার আইডি দিয়া আবার বায়ম্যাট্রিক করতে কইবো নাকি ওইটা ?
<pavlushka> then its a good news, :)
<walrider> পায়ু মাটিক 
<Tuhin> i cant read bangla 
<walrider> installl lohit font
<walrider> pavel bhai jaiga 
<Tuhin> ok
<walrider> koyta biskutr khaia porte boshum 
<pavlushka> good night, :)
<walrider> doa koiren 
<pavlushka> walrider: exam?
<walrider> pavlushka, ho bhai 7th semeter final chole 
<Tuhin> bye walrider 
<walrider> pavlushka, 19 +20 por por 2 din xam 20 tarikh shesh 
<pavlushka> walrider: wish you luck, :)
<walrider> Tuhin, gn 
<walrider> pavlushka, thank bhai tc
<pavlushka> nazmul: welcome
<nazmul> vai kmn asen?
<pavlushka> pnazs: now run "/msg NickServ GROUP nazmul password"
<pavlushka> pnazs: now run "/msg NickServ GROUP nazmul your_password"
<nazmul> You are not logged in.
<pavlushka> nazmul: now the nick pnazs is in your user group
<nazmul> okay
<pavlushka> nazmul: others cant use it, only you can switch to it, :)
<pavlushka> nazmul: pnazs is a nice nick, I like you to keep it protected, this is the way, :)
<nazmul> ok.
<nazmul> you are not logged in. saying the same
<pavlushka> nazmul: and because you have this name in your other profiles, :)
<nazmul> oo.
<pavlushka> nazmul: where?
<pavlushka> pnazs: where it is saying , you are not logged in?
<pnazs> here
<pavlushka> pnazs: but you are, join in #freenode and ask it there then.
<pnazs> >NickServ< GROUP pnazs my_password -NickServ- You are not logged in.
<pavlushka> pnazs: you dont have to do it.
<pnazs> ok
<pavlushka> pnazs: because your original registered nick is nazmul
<pavlushka> and pnazs is a nick affiliated to the use nazmul, got it?
<pavlushka> user nazmul
<pavlushka> pnazs: so only "/msg NickServ GROUP nazmul your_password" command is applicable.
<pnazs>  pnazs is not a registered nickname.
<pnazs> ok
<pavlushka> pnazs: nazmul is the real user and has the authorities.
<pavlushka> pnazs: is just a nick affiliated to user nazmul
<pavlushka> pnazs: run "/whois pnazs"
<pavlushka> pnazs: and to inform you we cant see the "/whois pnazs" results.
<pnazs> ok
<pavlushka> pnazs: only you can see the results of the commands you run, :)
<pnazs> '/msg NickServ help'
<pnazs> reading
<pnazs> Nick pnazs is already registered to your account.
<pavlushka> walrider: কি হইসে?
<walrider>  
<walrider> পো 
<walrider> পো বপোগ 
<walrider> ha bhai 
<walrider>  
<walrider> aasi 
<pavlushka> ?????????
<pavlushka> কেন?
<walrider> windows e instal dilam xchat 
<walrider> :D
<pavlushka> পরীক্ষার কি হইল?
<walrider> bangla dekha jay na 
<pavlushka> try to fix it in the settings!
<walrider> mirc ase 
<walrider> windwos er settin vejal 
<pavlushka> try to fix it in the xchat setings, Hexchat has many tuning options, I liked it better
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-17
<zaki> QA cofee on
<QA> zaki: Excuse me?
<zaki> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX  :)
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<zaki> how's weather there? 
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA ধন্যবাদ
<QA> আমার সৌভাগ্য zaki
<zaki> wb walrider 
<walrider> thanks zaki bhai fb te add dibo apnere ???
<zaki> how do you know my facebook profile.?
<walrider> any how ive got :D
<zaki> oky.. :)
<walrider> https://www.facebook.com/zflash?fref=ufi
<walrider> aida aper id 
<walrider> apner
<walrider> zaki, thik na ?
<zaki> hmm. walrider :)
<walrider> add done
<zaki> D.M. দিয়ে কি?
<walrider> dewan muhammad 
<zaki> welcome. :)
<Kilos> hi zaki and others
<zaki> বাহ, দেওয়ান মুহাম্মদ শান্ত ইসলাম। nice name. (y)
<zaki> hi Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<walrider> gd morning uncl kilos 
<walrider> how u doin 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> thannk zaki bhay 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<walrider> Kilos, yep me too 
<Kilos> so
<walrider> 17 jul today 
<Kilos> when do you marry that tile bashing female
<walrider> no no im not getting mary that bashing female :|
<Kilos> hahaha
<walrider> im not crazy :|
<walrider> :D
<walrider> heavy rain outside 
<zaki> hmm. :3
<Kilos> whew and we are in our worst drought in living memory
<walrider> where 
<Kilos> south africa
<walrider> oh 
<walrider> i see 
<walrider> hold on i gotta change irc app 
<Walrider> ইয়া নাও অকে 
<Walrider> ya now ok 
<Walrider> :D
<Kilos> :)
<Walrider> mirc paid version cracked 
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> zaki why so quiet
<zaki> Walrider, why you are using cracked apps? theres planty of free apps. :)
<Walrider> was in some problem with them 
<Walrider> so no more trouble 
<zaki> plenty*
<zaki> i think hexchat is good.
<zaki> Kilos, i'm at my office. :D 
<Walrider> xchat is better with clear font 
<Kilos> ah
<zaki> oky. but there is no point of using a cracked app, thats illegal. :P 
<Walrider> im on windows and windows always deserve to have cracked stuff 
<Walrider> u see ?
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> oh..! 
<Walrider> halar diploma re 
<Walrider> jibon da tama banay dilop 
<zaki> why?
<Walrider> rojar ager shuru hoise semester final still running 
<Walrider> 2pm -5pm xam dawa lagse rojar moddhe 
<Walrider> QA whats the time in India ?
<QA> Walrider: It is 2016-07-17 12:05:23 IST
<Walrider> QA time in singapore 
<QA> Walrider: It is 2016-07-17 14:36:11 SGT
<Walrider> araida baje lul 
 * Walrider slaps Walrider around a bit with a large trout
<Walrider> reffrd xam akta 20 tarikh 
<Walrider> doa need 
<zaki> :)
<zaki> Referred  exam কয়টা আছে?
<Walrider> একটা 
<Walrider> ৪র্এর থ
<Walrider> ৪র্থ এর 
<zaki> কোন সাবজেক্ট?
<Walrider> digital electronics 2
<Walrider> 6844
<Walrider> 120 marks 
<zaki> হুম জানতাম এটাই হবে। 
<Walrider> সমস্যাত টা  এইখানেই 
<zaki> jk master flip flop :P
<Walrider> amar team er arekta pola pankha programmer oy o ei subject e gese :|
<Walrider> ho :S
<Walrider> muster slave flip flop :S
<Walrider> master *
<Walrider> :S
<Walrider> :#
<zaki> hmm. 
<Walrider> 2 semeserter jabot tansi kaj hoy nai 
<Walrider> ebar jemnei hok eta par hotei hobe 
<Walrider> board challenge korsilam atoi valo result ashce je ami amar roll e khuija painai result sheet e :)
<Walrider> so satisfing :)
<zaki> go study well. :)
<zaki> wb
<Walrider> ty 
<Walrider> dc khailam 
<Walrider> net shomossha 
<zaki> which irc client you are using now?
<Walrider> Mirc
<Walrider> cracked
<Walrider> win 7
<Walrider> net asholei shomossha kortase 
<Walrider> googlevideo speed 1.9 mbps ashto akhon 98 kbps 
<Walrider> lul
<zaki> Walrider, this nick is not registered..! do you have any other nick? 
<Walrider> aitai 
<Walrider> how do i register ?
<zaki> google video mean youtube? 
<Walrider> nope 
<Walrider> googlevideo alada 
<Walrider> link.googlevideo.com/aeiuhdaoiwhdeoaiw < amon type link 
<Walrider> how do i register ??? 
<zaki> "/msg NickServ REGISTER password email"
<zaki> :O
<Shanto> dc khaisi abr 
<Shanto> '/msg NickServ REGISTER password email eta koi lekhbo ??
<zaki> in freenode tab.
<zaki> oky. or you can follow this note created by pavlushka. 
<zaki> https://www.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117
<Shanto> done 
<Shanto> now mail verify korum 
<zaki> yes.
<Walrider> login korum kamne 
<zaki> "/nickserv identify nickname password"
<Walrider> \Shanto has now been verified. :|
<Walrider> korum walrider hoia gelo shanto 
<Walrider> damn :|
<Walrider> .
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<zaki> hi. :)
<AudaciousTUX> QA tell pavlushka meetup er ki korben? 
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Righto, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<zaki> shanto is also your nick? Walrider 
<zaki> কার সাথে মিট আপ? 
<AudaciousTUX> volunteer + wanna be volunteer + admin der sathe
<zaki> বাহ। :)
<Walrider> ha 
<zaki> bbl
<Shanto> :(
<Shanto> Kilos uncl kilos
<Shanto> Kilos, 
<Kilos>  yessir
<Shanto> im walrider :(
<Kilos> i know
<Shanto> i registered this nick by mistake :(
<Shanto> *cry* in corner
<Kilos> been following your progress
<Kilos> now group walrider with it
<Shanto> how to do that 
 * Shanto slaps Shanto around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> change nick to walrider the /msg nickserv group
<Kilos> i forget is you must add the nick somewhere
<Shanto> later i will do 
<Kilos> ok
<Shanto> tryna do study 
<Kilos> yes study first
<Kilos> type in /msg nickserv help and you will see the commands
<Shanto> ok
<Kilos> after study
<pavlushka> Good day every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , I thought I will catch up with the buddies, :(
<pavlushka> but they are gone.
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> yes you are late
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, I am fine, how about you?
<Kilos> ok ty
<pavlushka> QA tell Shanto to run "/nick walrider" and then "/msg nickserv GHOST Shanto his_password"
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell Shanto on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell Shanto to run "/nick walrider" and then "/msg nickserv GROUP Shanto his_password"
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell Shanto on freenode
<pavlushka> Kilos: oops!
<Kilos> what oops?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I wrote GHOST instead of GROUP.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> welcome zaki , looking for me?
<zaki> thnx
<zaki> hmm, but i have to go to my class now. :)
<zaki> start from 6.30 pm
<pavlushka> good, way to go zaki , :)
<zaki> talk to you later. :) bye
<pavlushka> zaki: check this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha
<pavlushka> and then leave, :P
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<AudaciousTUX> meetup er ki hoilo?? :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: meetup? কোথায় ,কখন, কবে?
<AudaciousTUX> ami ki jani ---
<AudaciousTUX> -_-
<AudaciousTUX> apnarai to decide korchilen :3
<pavlushka> ????, কবে?
<AudaciousTUX> -_-
<AudaciousTUX> oka koren nai... ebar koren
<AudaciousTUX> dhanmondi 32 no. kobe kokhon ta bolen
<AudaciousTUX> shukrobar dile vala
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: হা হা হা, thanks for giving us a break, :p, ঐ দিন ঐখানে কোন local band show হইলে আরো মজা হবে, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<pavlushka> ঠিক আছে, দেখি কি করা যায়, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: এখন কেমন আছ, সুস্থ?
<AudaciousTUX> ho
<zaki> hi Kilos  & pavlushka :) back from my class.
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hlw.. waht are you doing?
<Kilos> chatting to a newcomer on za and telegramming my dughter
<Kilos> daughter
<zaki> oh.. ! :)
<zaki> where is pavlushka ? any words from him?
<Kilos> he was here earlier
<Kilos> pavlushka ping
<zaki> hmm. 
<Kilos> maybe he is eating again
<zaki> ha ha.. may be.. i'm hungry too. 
<zaki> had your dnr?
<Kilos> not yet
<Kilos> will be called any time now i suppose
<zaki> good.. ! 
<pavlushka> Sorry guys, I was away
<Kilos> np
<zaki> hi pavlushka :)
<zaki> waht are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: nothing much, waiting for dinner.
<zaki> seen that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha :) 
<zaki> me too. 
<pavlushka> zaki: you just added one line to your profile which people would have known from the contact details, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and that was and update?
<pavlushka> *an update
<pavlushka> zaki: এইটারে চুরি বলে, :p
<pavlushka> নিজের দেওয়া তথ্য থেকে নিজেই চুরি, but its okay, you reserve the copyright of it, so you can, :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :D you are following my profile ..! 
<zaki> thats not an update, thats a start.. :P
<pavlushka> zaki: yep I am always watching, o.o
<zaki> can't decide waht to add there. :/
<Kilos> haha pavlushka is our policeman
<zaki> (y) the detective pavlushka :p
<zaki> pavlushka, you see? how "what" turn to "waht" every time. :( 
<pavlushka> zaki: search for other people's wiki to get an idea, that's what I did in my case
<pavlushka> zaki: where?
<zaki> hmm, gathering ideas..! :D 
<zaki> by the way what is your previous irc nick before pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: it is pavlushka from the beginning.
<zaki> may be it registered just 19 wk ago. 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> i'm surprised..!
<pavlushka> zaki: why?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am on irc for only 5 months, :)
<zaki> thats why. 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> is that all
<zaki> hmm.. !
<Kilos> feels like years already
<pavlushka> Kilos: what more you want?
<zaki> https://www.maketecheasier.com/apt-vs-apt-get-ubuntu/
<Kilos> i want you here till i go to the happy hunting grounds
<pavlushka> zaki: I already use apt, not apt-get anymore
<pavlushka> zaki: its better and all thing in one place with a single command
<pavlushka> I dont use much gui, and specially for package manager
<pavlushka> I like performance over appearance, :p
<zaki> thats true. :)
<Kilos> i still use aptitude as well for installing apps and reinstalling
<zaki> pavlushka, did i told you? that i'm on gnome DE now. 
<pavlushka> zaki: nope
<zaki> oky. Kilos know. :D 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> kilos showd me a way to set up mate over unity , after that there some অদ্ভুত problem happen, :D  after that i installed ubuntu gnome
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you did it, and zaki is blaming MATE, my favourite one, grrrr
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: on a Ubuntu core, you can install any of the Ubuntu-flavor's desktop system.
<zaki> hmm, Kilos showed me that. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: once I tried Ubuntu Server and just installed Ubuntu-Desktop by typing "sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-Desktop", :)
<Kilos> only kde and gnome stuff mixed dont always work well
<zaki> Kilos, someday i will move to kde. :D 
<Kilos> yay
<pavlushka> grrrr, me to
<zaki> pavlushka, really? :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: After buying a Gaming PC, may be
<zaki> ha ha..  you play pc games? 
<zaki> pavlushka, know about aniruddho adhikary? 
<zaki> pavlushka, is it possible to forbid banglish here in ubuntu-bd channel? :D 
<Kilos> why
<pavlushka> zaki: just you have to be the channel op, so you can kick/ban anyone
<pavlushka> zaki: but why?
<Kilos> that could chase people away
<pavlushka> zaki: ???
<zaki> Kilos, banglish mean, (miles tumi kemon acho??) :D can you understand any off those words?
<Kilos> only miles
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: we can, except Kilos , :p
<Kilos> but its your channel guys , you can use even japanese if you like
<Kilos> 'we use afrikaans on the za channel as well
<pavlushka> lol yes, true
<zaki> banglish isn,t a language at all. :D 
<zaki> i wanted to say, we should inspire other guys to use proper bangla or only english.
<Kilos> oh yes thats wise
<zaki> many of our community here in bangladesh forbid using banglish. 
<Kilos> look after your language
<zaki> yes. :)
<Kilos> but best way is to lead by example
<zaki> pavlushka, you see that cover photo in ubuntu-bangladesh facebook group? :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: yep, but you see on our-ubuntu group any restrictions?
<zaki> nope! i think thats for keep a easy relation between us. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, got the exact point.
<pavlushka> zaki: and are you talking about https://launchpad.net/~tuxboy?
<zaki> yep. 
<pavlushka> zaki: No, not in person.
<zaki> he is the one, inspired me to use ubuntu. 
<zaki> seen him using terminal, and than i fall in love. :D 
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> yeah.. :D
<zaki> Kilos, my karma point is increasing . :D 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> mine has been 0 for some years now
<pavlushka> Kilos: we are your karma, dont worry,:p
<Kilos> haha ty
<Kilos> maybe soon ubuntu will fire me
<zaki> done some translation suggestion in https://launchpad.net/openfoodfacts. :D 
<Kilos> maybe sometime i can try that as well
<zaki> yes Kilos we are your karma. :D and i'm pavlushka karma. :p ;)
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks but if Kilos weren't here and as for me my time and net connections were unstable, but Kilos responded to the visitors when no one else was here , not even me? what do you think about that?
<zaki> my karma point is 11 now, 
<zaki> and i'm so happy. :D 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> it counts when applying for membership
<pavlushka> zaki: make it a four figure, its not that hard, :p
<zaki> yes, i saw taht too. 
<Kilos> add it to your wiki page
<zaki> oky, i will try. :)
<zaki> Kilos, & pavlushka had dinner?
<pavlushka> Kilos: his LP link is already mention in his wiki page, it will be a bit recursive I think, ^
<Kilos> yip
<pavlushka> *mentioned
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> And the board guys are the smartest ones in their aspect, they will find it anyway, :)
<zaki> ha ha.. :D
<Kilos> gonna be worse if tsimong gets in
<Kilos> her is very shrp and fast
<Kilos> he is very sharp and fast
<pavlushka> zaki: know https://launchpad.net/~sabdfl and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maqtanim
<pavlushka> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wxl, to have an idea on wiki, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<zaki> oky, lot to see. 
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, he is your guy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/One%20Hundred%20Papercuts/Average%20users?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Mark+Shuttleworth+passionate+about+KDE.jpg
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> oky , do you guys had your dinner? i'm too much hungry. :( have to go for now. 
<zaki> brb. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: please have your dinner but dont burp here, :p
<Kilos> enjoy
<shanto> ayyy 
<QA> shanto: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell Shanto to run "/nick walrider" and then "/msg nickserv GHOST Shanto his_password"" 8 hours, 24 minutes and 54 seconds ago
<QA> shanto: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell Shanto to run "/nick walrider" and then "/msg nickserv GROUP Shanto his_password"" 8 hours, 24 minutes and 3 seconds ago
<pavlushka> walrider: use the later one
<pavlushka> "/msg nickserv GROUP Shanto his_password"
<pavlushka> or "/msg nickserv GROUP shanto his_password"
<walrider>  -NickServ- Nick walrider is now registered to your account.
<walrider>  -NickServ- Nick walrider is now registered to your account.
<walrider> done
<pavlushka> great!
<walrider> tanko :D
<walrider> ubuntu-bd.org site ta down ken pavel da 
<pavlushka> walrider: ask Russel John | Ekushey (nick)
<pavlushka> that
<walrider> pavlushka: hay to nai bhai 
<pavlushka> বোধ হয় সেই জন্যই down, :p
<walrider> HEHE 
<walrider> HM 
<pavlushka> you can check www.ekushey.com, http://twitter.com/Ekushey
<walrider> khali russel lekha :D
<pavlushka> He is russell@ubuntu/member/ekushey
<walrider> cyber kingdom russel 
<walrider> :O
<pavlushka> walrider: তো?
<walrider> specialising in Linux system administration
<walrider> nice
<pavlushka> hmm
<walrider> oh assa aita portfolio site :|
<walrider> bujhte aktu time laglo 
<pavlushka> walrider: পরীক্ষা চলতেসে তো তোমার , তাই
<walrider> mone hoy 
<walrider> ar valo lage na re bhai 
<walrider> onek din porikkha disi 
<walrider> der mash 
<walrider> birokti aia porse 
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<zaki> Digital Electronics 2 ? hah? 
<walrider> ho :|
<zaki> pain in the ass.
<walrider> ho 
<walrider> :|
<walrider> 19 tarikh xam 20 tarikh refferd 
<walrider> bad 
<walrider> bah*
<zaki> ভালোই তো। :p
<walrider> :|
<walrider> :(
<zaki> follow the previous board questions. 
<walrider> tai kortasi 
<zaki> hmm, good.
<walrider> jaiga vlo lagtese na bhai doa koiren 
<walrider> pavel bhai gelam 
<zaki> good night. 
<pavlushka> good night zaki 
<pavlushka> sorry, it was walrider, lol
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, চলে যাব।
<pavlushka> ok, good night zaki !, sleep tight
<zaki> good night. :) bye now. 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-10
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: What it is, up early or up late ? :p
<Kilos> late
<Kilos> actually been working in garden pulling weeds
<pavlushka> Kilos: Good for you and so does for the Garden :)
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka gueses meanwhile Kilos pulled some weeds
<Kilos> n had a slice of bread and butter
<pavlushka> s/gueses/guess'
<u-la-la> pavlushka guess' meanwhile Kilos pulled some weeds
<Kilos> not had a slice of bread and butter
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's better
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-11
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> i go sit in the sun for some heat
<pavlushka> Kilos: good for you :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-12
<royx117> hello room
<royx117> i look , pavel bahi
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-13
<royx117> As_Salamu_alykum room
<u-la-la> royx117: 03 Jul 16:31Z <pavlushka> tell royx117 Hi! I was afk at that moment and I have tested the latest Ubuntu a bit 17.10 version :)
<royx117> after long time i am here 
<royx117> hello pavel bhai 
<royx117> where r u psvel bhai 
<royx117> pavel bhai 
<pavlushka> Hello royx117 bhai :)
<royx117> hello 
<pavlushka> and Walaikum_Assalam royx117 
<royx117> how r u ?
<royx117> long time 
<royx117> xchat in windows and mac for one month 
<royx117> r u busy ? pavl bhai ?
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> ??
<pavlushka> royx117: no I am not, at this moment :)
<royx117> :D
<royx117> i want to swich in ubuntu 
<royx117> here is my question 
<pavlushka> go on, ask
<royx117> i have question , install lubuntu using wubi.exe on windows xp 
<royx117> after fresh install windows 7 lubuntu is gone 
<royx117> now what to do 
<pavlushka> royx117: you installed lubuntu on top of windows using wubi.exe
<royx117> yes 
<pavlushka> royx117: and you have selected the option "Install inside windows", right?
<royx117> yes
<pavlushka> royx117: ok, then your lubuntu installation is gone with your previous windows.
<pavlushka> royx117: you better install lubuntu on a different partition
<royx117> yes
<royx117> i want that lubuntu back
<pavlushka> royx117: if you install lubuntu on a different partition, it will stay there even after re-installing windows, you just need to re-install grub after the xp install
<pavlushka> royx117: you cant have that lubuntu back
<royx117> :(
<royx117> why
<pavlushka> royx117: you might have installed your lubuntu simillar like this, https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9142/easily-install-ubuntu-linux-with-windows-using-the-wubi-installer/
<u-la-la> [ Easily Install Ubuntu Linux with Windows Using the Wubi Installer ] - https://www.howtogeek.com
<royx117> but that file i can see like home.disk
<royx117> if i configure grub 
<royx117> is it posiable 
<royx117> installing ubuntu it not my problem , my problem is i want back my old ubuntu 
<royx117> i mean lubuntu 
<pavlushka> royx117: your lubuntu was installed on C: partition which you might have formatted during the new windows install, right?
<royx117>  i forget how to post link here can u tell me 
<royx117> in diffrent locaton
<pavlushka> royx117: for just posting links, post the link, for posting any text output, use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> and for pic/screenshot, use imgur.com
<pavlushka> royx117: and then share the link here :)
<royx117> http://imgur.com/a/FOO2k
<royx117> pavl bhai old eid mubarak 
<pavlushka> royx117 apnakeo Eid Mubarak
<royx117> :D
<royx117> bhai i want back my lubuntu 
<royx117> is there are any book about irc using 
<royx117> pavl bhai do u like "Learning the bash Shell, 3rd Edition - Cameron Newham"
<royx117> book 
<pavlushka> royx117: yeah, there are many, even there is a wikipedia page which has detailed user commands
<royx117> hmm 
<royx117> plz do not forget about lubuntu 
<pavlushka> royx117: I am on it now :)
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell royx117 to try this link, https://askubuntu.com/questions/49210/how-to-recover-ubuntu-installed-with-wubi-with-corrupted-grub?rq=1
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when royx117 is around.
<u-la-la> [ windows - How to recover Ubuntu installed with Wubi with corrupted GRUB - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell royx117 for emergency recovery, try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/246026/how-to-recover-ubuntu-data-if-its-installed-inside-windows/246079
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when royx117 is around.
<u-la-la> [ wubi - How to recover Ubuntu data if it's installed inside Windows? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-14
<royx117> pavl bhai hello
<u-la-la> royx117: 13 Jul 14:54Z <pavlushka> tell royx117 to try this link, https://askubuntu.com/questions/49210/how-to-recover-ubuntu-installed-with-wubi-with-corrupted-grub?rq=1
<u-la-la> royx117: 13 Jul 14:55Z <pavlushka> tell royx117 for emergency recovery, try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/246026/how-to-recover-ubuntu-data-if-its-installed-inside-windows/246079
<pavlushka> Hello royx117 :)
<royx117> As-salamu-alykum
<pavlushka> Wailaikum-assalam
<royx117> electricity was gone last day 
<pavlushka> aha
<royx117> got ur msg
<royx117> how "udo mount -o loop /path/to/root.disk /mnt"
<royx117> is it work 
<royx117> i can not test now may be tomorrow 
<pavlushka> royx117: its "sudo mount ...", supposed to work :)
<royx117> u send another one from windows i can edit 
<royx117> EasyBCD i have installed that 
<pavlushka> royx117: try this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/49210/how-to-recover-ubuntu-installed-with-wubi-with-corrupted-grub?rq=1 first.
<royx117> but how can i add "Add an entry for Ubuntu (Wubi) using EasyBCD"
<u-la-la> [ windows - How to recover Ubuntu installed with Wubi with corrupted GRUB - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<pavlushka> to recover/reinstall grub within windows
<pavlushka> royx117: you might get your lubuntu back
<royx117> i have installed EasyBCD 
<pavlushka> royx117: otherwise just mount those disk files using second method to just recover the important data, but not the system
<pavlushka> royx117: yeah and follow the later instructions from the first link afterwards
<royx117> is it windows 
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: which one?
<royx117> u can use my name roxy 
<royx117> instade of royx117
<pavlushka> royx117: I m doing ro+"tab button"
<pavlushka> its easier :p
<royx117> pavlushka, LOL
<royx117> JUST LEARNED IRC :d
<royx117> in the first method i installed EasyBCD 
<pavlushka> royx117: stay on freenode irc, you will learn irc and linux both, though I know you have a macbook as well
<pavlushka> royx117: yes, and then follow the rest
<royx117> yes 
<royx117> in the first method i installed EasyBCD 
<royx117> how can i add Ubuntu (Wubi) 
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> open easybcd
<pavlushka> create/add a boot anemd "Ubuntu (Wubi)" entry where there already a windows boot entry is
<royx117> http://imgur.com/t3eJjUz
<royx117> pavlushka, i want to know which mobile is better android or blackberry os
<royx117> pavlushka, what u say 
<pavlushka> royx117: check this out please https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/
<u-la-la> [ How To Restore the Wubi Ubuntu Bootloader ] - https://www.howtogeek.com
<pavlushka> royx117: it has screenshots
<royx117> chacking ur link 
<pavlushka> royx117: I have no idea on blackberry os, So cant tell if its better or worse :)
<royx117> hmm
<pavlushka> but certainly less familiar :)
<pavlushka> royx117: and here, some basic tips on irc https://www.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117/
<u-la-la> [ How to IRC ] - https://www.facebook.com
<pavlushka> royx117: though you already know some of them :)
<royx117> working on lubuntu 
<royx117> thnak you , i will try 
<pavlushka> royx117: yeah, if you had chance, try to take look on that :)
<royx117> :)
<royx117> i will 
<pavlushka> royx117: and let me know if you able to succeed in recovering your lubuntu :)
<royx117> facing problem 
<royx117> when i put this command "bcdedit /set {device_id} partition=X:"
<pavlushka> royx117: in your case X: will be D: 
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088352/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: paste the out put of "bcdedit"
<pavlushka> royx117: and you have to launch the cmd as admin
<royx117> yes in admin
<pavlushka> royx117: ok, then paste the bcdedit output please
<royx117> ok
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088371/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: you see the red marked area of the "bcdedit" screenshot, look there for "device" option
<royx117> solve 
<royx117> done some mistake 
<pavlushka> royx117: you have to select D: on creating the boot menu entry on the first place
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088352/ take a look i did not write "deivice"
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: do it again, https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/
<u-la-la> [ How To Restore the Wubi Ubuntu Bootloader ] - https://www.howtogeek.com
<royx117> wait
<pavlushka> royx117: and this time when you create a grub entry, select D: instead  of C:
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088416/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<royx117> now i am going to reboot 
<royx117> may allah help me 
<pavlushka> royx117: me too :)
<pavlushka> so royx117 , it worked?
<royx117> pavlushka, no 
<royx117> missing file 
<royx117> :(
<pavlushka> royx117: you have to change the path from \NST\NeoGrub.mbr to \ubuntu\winboot\wuildr.mbr
<royx117> yes
<pavlushka> royx117: you did that already?
<royx117> yes
<pavlushka> royx117: like this right, "bcedit /set {device_id} path \your_ubuntu_path\winboot\wubildr.mbr" ?
<royx117> yes
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088416/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: give me the upper directory screenshot of this http://imgur.com/a/FOO2k
<pavlushka> royx117: and into the boot folder screenshot of this http://imgur.com/a/FOO2k
<royx117> ok.
<royx117> http://imgur.com/a/8BVrC
<pavlushka> royx117: get into the winboot and give me a screenshot, please :)
<royx117> http://imgur.com/a/y989f
<pavlushka> royx117: can you give me another paste of "bcdedit" ?
<pavlushka> now
<pavlushka> ?
<royx117> k
<royx117> just uninstalled easyBCD
<pavlushka> royx117: hahaha
<royx117> i hate windows
<pavlushka> royx117: no you dont, lol
<royx117> how u know
<pavlushka> royx117: kidding, may be you do, was just teasing :)
<royx117> lol
<royx117> :D
<royx117> may i am infected with virus 
<royx117> .link
<pavlushka> looks like you were, not sure about you are, as you did a reset, but that depends
<royx117> i am going to freash start 
<royx117> here is my new one 
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088598/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: I wanted the bcdedit command after appying the changes.
<royx117> failed
<royx117> :D
<royx117> :(
<pavlushka> royx117: I wanted the bcdedit command after appying the changes.
<royx117> http://imgur.com/a/RCqFG
<royx117> what did i wrong 
<royx117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088669/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<royx117> no use 
<royx117> same problme
<pavlushka> royx117: I want to say something
<royx117> ofcource
<pavlushka> royx117: if you have to reboot to boot into Ubuntu, then why not creating a different partition for it where it cant be lost?
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> royx117: by installing within windows, you are also giving it a space somewhere, dont you?
<royx117> yes
<pavlushka> then just allocate that space into a different partition and install it there.
<royx117> so i have transfer it to my C drive 
<pavlushka> by doing so, you making sure that by any chance if the windows got corrupt, your ubuntu/linux partition will be entact
<royx117> hmm i have .98 gb free in C drive , and ubuntu file in more than 5gb
<pavlushka> and you will be able to recover your linux after re-installing windows by just re-installing grub afterwards
<royx117> :(
<pavlushka> royx117: you have free space in other partitions, that should do
<royx117> i think easy method is failed 
<pavlushka> royx117: use easeus partition manager to create a new partition from free space
<royx117> i they have error writing code 
<royx117> "bcdedit /set {device_id} partition=X:" "bcdedit /set {device_id} device partition=X:"
<pavlushka> royx117: your paste says it didn't failed but just not working
<royx117> yes sorry working 
<royx117> :D
<royx117> going to pray , i will be back 
<pavlushka> royx117: it saved the configuration as the way you have configured it
<royx117> ok
<pavlushka> but it's not working
<pavlushka> royx117: you can try the second method to recover any important data from those disk images
<pavlushka> like this, https://askubuntu.com/questions/246026/how-to-recover-ubuntu-data-if-its-installed-inside-windows/246079
<royx117> yes i will but not today 
<u-la-la> [ wubi - How to recover Ubuntu data if it's installed inside Windows? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: ha ha, I am not pressuring you :)
<royx117> i jknow 
<royx117> i know
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: do it on your free time as possible :)
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> and yes, now I know that you know :p
<royx117> ;)
<royx117> pavlushka, do u outsource or freelance for money
<pavlushka> royx117: no 
<royx117> do u read pavlushka "Learning the bash Shell, 3rd Edition - Cameron Newham"
<pavlushka> royx117: https://fileinfo.com/extension/disk, and nope, did not got time to :)
<pavlushka> s/got/get
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: royx117: https://fileinfo.com/extension/disk, and nope, did not get time to :)
<royx117> http://imgur.com/a/cxb79
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> royx117: ha ha ha, there's an extra dot after disk, that made it wrong address :)
<pavlushka> or comma
<royx117> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9R8MP8HYoc
<u-la-la> [ How to Create & Attach ,Detach Virtual Hard disk (VHDX) On Windows? - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<royx117> can i do .disk forment too
<royx117> pavlushka, can send the irc core link agaig , 
<royx117> every time i log in this i found nothing 
<pavlushka> royx117: https://www.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117/
<u-la-la> [ How to IRC ] - https://www.facebook.com
<pavlushka> royx117: its the second method, for recovery, https://askubuntu.com/questions/246026/how-to-recover-ubuntu-data-if-its-installed-inside-windows/246079
<u-la-la> [ wubi - How to recover Ubuntu data if it's installed inside Windows? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: you can use https://github.com/mregmi/ext2read if it is possible for you to compile it.
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - mregmi/ext2read: A Windows Application to read and copy Ext2/Ext3/Ext4 (With LVM) Partitions from Windows. ] - https://github.com
<pavlushka> royx117: o no, you can get the windows binaries directly from here, https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<u-la-la> [ Ext2Read download | SourceForge.net ] - https://sourceforge.net
<royx117> :)
<royx117> downloaded
<pavlushka> hmm
<royx117> http://imgur.com/a/C0Yk1
<royx117> :D
<royx117> feeling happy
<pavlushka> royx117: but you just able to access the filesystem not the system itself as a running lubuntu one :)
<royx117> hmm
<pavlushka> royx117: but its good that you are happy with this even :)
<royx117> how can i get firefox bookmark 
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: look for in  /home/user/.mozilla/
<royx117> got it 
<royx117> working on it 
<pavlushka> cool
<royx117> got this file 
<royx117> bookmarks-2017-01-22_45_ueEhpop79tUo9Jp7f-9XhA==.jsonlz4
<royx117> how to read it 
<pavlushka> royx117: you have to copy it to firefox's bookmark folder and launch firefox and there it supposed to get available
<royx117> yes 
<royx117> got it :D
<royx117> how can i find any other browser 
<pavlushka> sorry?
<royx117> like chromium browser
<pavlushka> there is epiphany browser, opera browser
<pavlushka> and qupzilla
<pavlushka> for linux
<pavlushka> and min
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> and many other low end browsers which are light but with less functionality though very secure
<royx117> another question 
<royx117> can i ask 
<pavlushka> sure :
<royx117> do know deepweb
<pavlushka> royx117: you mean darkweb?
<royx117> yes
<pavlushka> royx117: somewhat
<royx117> i am curious
<pavlushka> royx117: you might find youtube tutorials on that but you need some money too
<royx117> not money bitcoin
<royx117> u know me, i am always curios to know 
<pavlushka> royx117: to buy bitcoin, you have to have money :p
<royx117> if i earn bitcoin
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: that makes two of us
<pavlushka> royx117: yeah, you might
<pavlushka> gotta run, will be back within 2 hours may be :)
<royx117> ok
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-15
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> :-)
<pavlushka> what is the reason headaches?
<Kilos> no just old
<pavlushka> okay, looks like I am, keeping me from work :|
<Kilos> go work lad
<pavlushka> yeah I should :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-07-15
<pavlushka> hey Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos- , welcome back to the channel :)
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos-> old drive lol
<Kilos-> ssd giving hassles
<pavlushka> Kilos-: in old drive with old conf and old channels, not bad :)
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> but so slow compared to the ssd
<pavlushka> Kilos-: good for you, take nap inbetween :p
<Kilos> bad internet
<Kilos> pavlushka do you have fb
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes
<Kilos>  i hate it but need likes and shares for tara my daughter
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDkAbiRzACA&sns=fb
<u-la-la> [ League Of Legends Curse Of The Sad Mummy (Tara Lynn Cover) - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<Kilos> then i can go sleep
<Kilos> see if you can like and share it as far as possible please
<Kilos> i go sleep now. work hard and rest well
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-06
<pavlushka> remonshai: o/
<remonshai> hey... pavlushka ভাই, কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka> remonshai: ভাল, আপনি?
<remonshai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ ভাল আছি।
<pavlushka> remonshai: I have one thing to clarify, last time I asked you to post your issue in Linux Forums because I was busy with something.
<remonshai> বন্যা পরিস্থিতি কেমন?
<pavlushka> remonshai: এখানে কোন বন্য হয়নি এখনো।
<remonshai>  ও আচ্ছা...
<remonshai> কী-বোর্ড সমস্যা ছিল সম্ভবত। ওটা তো ঠিক করে ফেলেছি।
<pavlushka> but it seems like like you have a bad taste for Bangladesh Linux Forums, I didn't know that, because I checked your posts on that forum afterwards for your issue and understood something else
<remonshai> আর্চে x-keyboard এ একটি bug ছিল, পরে আমি বিকল্প সমাধান করে ফেলেছিলাম। সমাধান করার ৪~৫দিন পর bug fix করা হয়েছিল।
<pavlushka> aha
<remonshai> বেশ মজা পেয়েছি! আমার এইরকম issue-র সম্মুখীন হতে এবং সেগুলো সমাধান করতে বেশ মজা লাগে।
<pavlushka> also I am not meaning anything negative on Bangladesh Linux Forum as I myself active there
<pavlushka> remonshai: but report করেছিলেন?
<pavlushka> remonshai: *bug report করেছিলেন?
<remonshai> না, নতুন করে করার প্রয়োজন পড়েনি। কারণঃ ওটা un-solved bug ছিল। ওরা যে আপডেট করেছিল, সেখানে ওরা এটাও উল্লেখ করেছিল।
<pavlushka> remonshai: bug link টা please
<remonshai> খুঁজে দেখতে হবে...
<remonshai> অনেকদিন হয়ে গেল....
<pavlushka> remonshai: ঠিক আছে
<remonshai> ইদানীং জেলে হয়ে গিয়েছি। সৌখিন জেলে আরকি! 
<pavlushka> remonshai: জি জানি, আপনার twitter post এ
<remonshai> সবকিছু বন্ধ থাকায়, সুপ্ত প্রতিভা সব লাফিয়ে-লাফিয়ে বেড়িয়ে আসতেছে।
<pavlushka> remonshai: not bad
<remonshai> আপনার কথা শুনি... কি করতেছেন?
<pavlushka> remonshai: কিছু একটা করতে চাচ্ছি কিন্তু করতে ইচ্ছ করতেছে না
<remonshai> বলেন কি! এখনি হতাশ হলে চলবে কি করে!!
<pavlushka> এটা হতাশা না, অনিচ্ছা, কিন্তু এটা শুরু করে একেবারে শেষ পর্যায়ে এসে থেমে আছি
<remonshai> কোনটা যেন? (যদিও বলেছিলেন, আমার খেয়াল নেই)
<pavlushka> remonshai: না, বলি নাই, আমারে ডেস্কটপের জন্য coreboot bios port করছি, motherboard এর stock bios পরিবর্তন করার জন্য
<remonshai> এর আগে তো ল্যাপটপে করেছিলেন (যদ্দুর মনে পড়ে)
<pavlushka> remonshai: সেটা আগে থেকেই port করা ছিল, আমি শুধু ব্যবহার করেছি।
<remonshai> ও আচ্ছা.. 
<remonshai> coreboot আর libreboot/openboot কি আলাদা? নাকি একটাই!
<pavlushka> remonshai: একি গাছের শাখা-প্রশাখা, কিছুটা আলাদা
<remonshai> ও আচ্ছা
<remonshai> আজকে যাকি ভাইকে দেখতেছি না!
<pavlushka> আমিও
<remonshai> একটা প্রশ্ন মাথায় ঘুরপাক খাচ্ছে, (যদ্দুর জানি) আপনি অনেকদিন থেকে linux distro ব্যবহার কারেন। বেশ জানাশোনাও আছে। আপনি FOSSBD গ্রুপে নেই, এর কি কোন বিশেষ কারণ আছে?
<pavlushka> remonshai: আছে, সেটা হল "আমি এই মুহূর্তে জানলাম এর ব্যপারে, তাই"
<remonshai> এই গ্রুপটি বাংলাদেশে লিনাক্স ডিস্ট্রো নিয়ে বিভিন্ন সেমিনার করে থাকে এবং নতুনদের উদ্ভুদ্ধ করে। 
<remonshai> এটা একটা সেচ্ছাসেবী সংস্থা।
<remonshai> pavlushka: https://fossbd.org/
<u-la-la> [ এফওএসএস বাংলাদেশ | FOSS Bangladesh – উন্মুক্ত প্রযুক্তি, উন্নত সুবিধা, সবার জন্য ] - fossbd.org
<pavlushka> remonshai: good to know
<remonshai> সেচ্ছাসেবক হিসেবে যোগ দিতে পারেন।
<pavlushka> remonshai: ভেবে দেখি
<remonshai> pavlushka: টেলিগ্রাম গ্রুপঃ https://t.me/fossbd
<u-la-la> [ Telegram: Contact @fossbd ] - t.me
<pavlushka> remonshai: ধন্যবাদ
<remonshai> for problem solving : https://t.me/SOStoFOSSBD
<u-la-la> [ Telegram: Contact @SOStoFOSSBD ] - t.me
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-07
<pavlushka> Tuhin: o/
<Tuhin> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hi, how are you?
<Tuhin>    i m okay
<Tuhin> how r u doing
<pavlushka> likewise
<Tuhin> staying home?
<pavlushka> yep
<Tuhin> good, stay safe
<LjL> my country (Italy) has suspended flights from Bangladesh after allowing them for a short time, i think, because they think the situation is not under control there
<Tuhin> they found some corona infected in the flight to iraly
<Tuhin> italy
<LjL> yes, some 30 people out of 200 on the flight, or so
<Tuhin> you r bengali?
<LjL> no i am italian
<Tuhin> great
<pavlushka> LjL: ben to Bangladesh?
<pavlushka> s/ben/been
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: LjL: been to Bangladesh?
<LjL> no, i haven't travelled much in my life, i've never actually left the EU, i don't have a passport
<LjL> i'm here because of Brainsorm providing earthquake info
<LjL> but i follow international news more than italian ones usually
<Tuhin> i also follow international news alot
<pavlushka> LjL: you don't have a passport, that doesn't suffice, well you can get one :p
<Tuhin> i warned my family and friends about preparing for virus back in January 
<LjL> pavlushka, well of course :P i'm just saying i've been in so few countries i haven't needed one
<LjL> Tuhin, i was frustrating when other people weren't listening
<Tuhin> u can travel all over europe  anyway
<LjL> it was obvious in January that they virus would become a worldwide thing
<Tuhin> yes
<Tuhin> i wanred people about lot other stuff
<LjL> but sometimes the obvious is scary so people don't believe it :\
<Tuhin> they all prefer to stay asleep 
<Tuhin> i shopped over 1000 Euro worth of food and stuff to stock
<Tuhin> started on January 22 and finished by February 
<Tuhin> got a big deep fridge and filled it up 100% to the top door level 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the best thing is that you are talking, being in Italy.
<Tuhin> how all of u have prepared ?
<Tuhin> i m not @ europe or italy
<Tuhin> I didnt visit outside BD last 30 years 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: we have vegs in our back yard with fish in pond, it provided us and others well.
<Tuhin> i live in DHaka and there is no vegetable field or pond....
<Tuhin> all i see is mosquito homes
<Tuhin> u know, those holes with some water, those have no fish, only mosquitoes 
<Tuhin> so it was necessary to do all those prepping 
<pavlushka> and also Mangoes and litchis, so not that bad
<Tuhin> staying outside dhaka have benefits it seems
<Tuhin> last i went out was on 23rd March 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yep, a bit slow and less productive maybe
<Tuhin> 105 days staying home....
<Tuhin> my parents have all kind of old age health problems to gotta stay safe 
<pavlushka> same worries here
<Tuhin> s/to/so
<u-la-la> Tuhin meant to say: my parents have all kind of old age health problems so gotta stay safe 
<Tuhin> any of u lost any relatives /friends/ known people to virus ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: By the grace of almighty, nope
<Tuhin> i lost my uncle, aunt and my elder brother lost his father-in-law
<Tuhin> and another distant relative
<Tuhin> the shop keeper next to my home lost a cousin
<pavlushka> sad
<Tuhin> another known people died coz he could not get hospital bed for heart+kidney+diabetes problem, he was too frail 
<Tuhin> but didnt get corona 
<Tuhin> so, the gov numbers are inaccurate 
<Tuhin> it was expected 
<Tuhin> almost all countries under reporting the death numbers
<Tuhin> the Gov are so scared , they blocked many ip/servers even game servers ...
<Tuhin> my niece wants to play "Smite" and everytime she opens the game, the internet totally stops working for 6-8 hours ....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: who is counting? no one is going out as a consensus, the counts are only those reported in, hospitals are functioning like a ghost town.
<pavlushka> s/consensus/census
<pavlushka> s/as a consensus/for a census
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: Tuhin: who is counting? no one is going out as a census, the counts are only those reported in, hospitals are functioning like a ghost town.
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: Tuhin: who is counting? no one is going out for a census, the counts are only those reported in, hospitals are functioning like a ghost town.
<Tuhin> so my internet is not working for last 3 days
<pavlushka> Tuhin: what is the connection setup? through optical-media-converter/onu/cat5?
<Tuhin> coz my nice opens that game and the internet totally stops ....
<Tuhin> cat5 
<Tuhin> s/nice/niece 
<u-la-la> Tuhin meant to say: coz my niece  opens that game and the internet totally stops ....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that hangs their switch from which the cat5 is provided
<Tuhin> why?
<Tuhin> all other stuff works fine
<pavlushka> Tuhin: change the connection to optical-fiber with onu device
<Tuhin> costly
<pavlushka> Tuhin: all other stuff like?
<Tuhin> have TV boy, 2 tablets, 4-5 wifi android phones, 2-3 laptops
<Tuhin> all connected to same router
<Tuhin> all works same time
<Tuhin> but the internet was gone when only 1 laptop was active
<pavlushka> Tuhin: so only the laptop does not get the internet?
<Tuhin> all device
<pavlushka> <Tuhin> all other stuff works fine
<pavlushka> what do you mean by that then?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and also the that Laptop OS?
<Tuhin> b4 stoped working
<Tuhin> brb 
<Tuhin> win10
<Tuhin> brb
<pavlushka> Tuhin: so it seems my guess is the possibility, pavlushka> Tuhin: that hangs their switch from which the cat5 is provided
<pavlushka> Tuhin: changing the connection setup might cost you 5k but considering your device count and so the usage, it worth upgrading
<pavlushka> Tuhin: also curious about the router brand. 
<Tuhin> back
<Tuhin> its Tplink 741
<Tuhin> other time that router works fine with all those devices connected and heavy using the internet 
<Tuhin> but when the game was launched, other devices were not using the internet , but as soon as it tries to Login, it freezes and internet goes away
<Tuhin> all other devices also loses the internet 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: i was guessing, faced same issue but that was someone else router, whenever hes starts using internet, the switch hangs from where my connection also provided
<pavlushka> tplink
<Tuhin> the ISP switch must have other users conencted to it too
<Tuhin> btw, the game worked fine an logged in fine when i enabled the kaspersky 200MB free VPN secure connection....
<Tuhin> as soon as the 200MB free was finished, the game stopped working 
<Tuhin> and also the internet ....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: they are facing it but cant guess the reason
<Tuhin> so the game works fine over VPN......
<Tuhin> i dont use vpn ..... but this game made me think about using vpn now lol
<Tuhin> the isp also said either get a new router or dont open the game......
<Tuhin> so, if the game works fine over VPN using the same router, then the router is not at issue here, nor is their switch 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yes the other option is that you can pay for a vpn service
<Tuhin> it has to do with the ISP or Gov blocking the game server....
<Tuhin> i dont have credit card and dont want to pay for VPN for 1 game ....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: just get a better router, will cost you less that changing connection setup
<Tuhin> if the router is bad then how it worked fine over VPN
<Tuhin> vpn uses more network activity
<pavlushka> Tuhin: there's something with port
<Tuhin> ?
<Tuhin> plz explain
<pavlushka> like 192.168.17.34:455 455 is the port
<Tuhin> yes , so?
<Tuhin> game by niece stops the internet for all at home in lockdown ...... its ironic  lol
<pavlushka> Tuhin: vpn is forwarding your all port but when you are not using it, in that case your ISP has forwarded only the familiar ports
<pavlushka> *ports
<Tuhin> but why all of the internet will stop workign for 6-8 hours?
<Tuhin> i have restarted router couple times, replugged etc
<pavlushka> Tuhin: it is the time your ISP manually restarts/resets your service channel
<Tuhin> so, how changing the router will help ?
<Tuhin> i can buy a good router after virus is gone
<pavlushka> it will stop the service hang in the first place
<Tuhin> would not buy basic router this time
<Tuhin> what router u use?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that's the likelihood
<Tuhin> if that game uses same port, and the ISP cant handle the port, then how new router will help ?
<pavlushka> a gigabit dlink router
<Tuhin> model
<Tuhin> i think i saw it
<Tuhin> it was in my consideration
<Tuhin> its ac1200 ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: netgears mikrotik are alsogreat
<Tuhin> i have netgear wndr 3300 iirc
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yeah, it has that feature
<Tuhin> and also old trendnet 54mbps 
<Tuhin> both worked, but the isp changed some settings/upgraded stuff and old routers stopped working
<Tuhin> https://www.netgear.com/support/product/WNDR3300v1.aspx
<u-la-la> [ WNDR3300v1 | RangeMax Wireless N Router | NETGEAR Support ] - www.netgear.com
<Tuhin> isp guys says these old routers no longer supported....
<Tuhin> https://www.trendnet.com/support/support-detail.asp?prod=125_TEW-432BRP
<u-la-la> [ 54Mbps 802.11g Wireless Firewall Router - TRENDnet TEW-432BRP ] - www.trendnet.com
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and you can forward that gaming port within your router settings to a regular/familiar port which you are not using
<Tuhin> where do i find which port the game uses ?
<Tuhin> now i m using https://www.tp-link.com/us/home-networking/wifi-router/tl-wr741nd/
<u-la-la> [ TL-WR741ND | 150Mbps Wireless N Router | TP-Link ] - www.tp-link.com
<pavlushka> like you cannot forward to port 80 because the router's web interface is using it
<pavlushka> Tuhin: in the game setting and their website's FAQ
<pavlushka> settings
<Tuhin> the game logs in first, only later can i open settings
<pavlushka> Tuhin: then the Games's website is your goto place
<Tuhin> ohok
<Tuhin> will see
<Tuhin> so, did  u install linux in that Dlink ?
<Tuhin> it have USB port right?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: almost all routers are running GNU/Linux, if not then BSD
<Tuhin> some supports installing custom linux 
<Tuhin> openwrt, ddwrt etc
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yes I do have USB port but USB 2.0, which is not very high performance, like I cannot attach a storage and use that as NAS because of USB 2.0 not so fast.
<Tuhin> u have this? https://bikroy.com/bn/ad/dlink-dir-825-dual-band-wireless-router-for-sale-dhaka
<u-la-la> [ Dlink dir-825 Dual Band Wireless Router | খিলগাঁও | Bikroy.com ] - bikroy.com ( https://tinyurl.com/ybyqba23 )
<Tuhin> i was already eyeing this to buy today morning 
<pavlushka> not bad it that do not have any issue
<Tuhin> how is range
<Tuhin> do u think tplink is bad ?
<Tuhin> i found this at nearest shop https://bikroy.com/bn/ad/tp-link-wr845n-300mbps-wireless-n-router-for-sale-dhaka-9
<u-la-la> [ TP-Link WR845N 300Mbps Wireless N Router | খিলগাঁও | Bikroy.com ] - bikroy.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y95dgumy )
<Tuhin> https://bikroy.com/bn/ad/tp-link-router-for-sale-dhaka-4160
<u-la-la> [ TP LINK ROUTER | খিলগাঁও | Bikroy.com ] - bikroy.com
<pavlushka> Tuhin: it has 5Ghz wireless running in dual mode with 2.4 Ghz, it will penetrate the walls better and have long range
<Tuhin> my old netgear WNDR3300 is also dual band
<Tuhin> but i dotn know why new system stopped supporting that  
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you can buy that from the online tech shops with same price
<Tuhin> yes 
<Tuhin> but i think the router change would not fix the problem
<Tuhin> did u setup vpn or tor ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: they usually bind the MAC of a device with your ip/user, so if you change the router, you have to inform them and they will renew the MAC but as a local ISP, respond time is sluggish, might take days
<Tuhin> my isp didnt bind the mac address 
<pavlushka> like MAC change শুধু চাচায় করতে পারে কিন্তু চাচা দেশের বাড়ি গেছে, হেরা কইব তখন অন্য সমস্যা
<Tuhin> i used to change my router and setup myself
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am talking about the WAN level MAC binding
<pavlushka> when you connect a router, it reports its MAC to the ISP, if the MAC is allowed, your router can use their service, until then no, the router will not get internet
<pavlushka> usually
<pavlushka> not if they keep their network OPEN for all
<pavlushka> and the only requirement is just to have a physical network connection to their network, but very few ISP does that and that is not good, keeping network OPEN
<Tuhin> my isp didnt bind router mac
<pavlushka> wow
<Tuhin> coz i changed the router before myself and setup myself, and alwasy worked
<Tuhin> its secured by login
<Tuhin> username and pw @ PPPoe
<pavlushka> সেটা সার্ভিস কোয়ালিটির বারোটা বাজিয়ে দেওয়ার কথা, কারণ যে কেই চুরি করে এই নেটওয়ার্ক ব্যবহার করতে পারবে
<Tuhin> i didnt see what u typed above ^^^
<Tuhin> hm hexchat dont show bengali
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ISP এর ছেলেপেলেরাই চুরি করে ব্যবহার করে সেগুলো
<Tuhin> how tehy can steal with out user account and password?
<Tuhin> only possible if ISP guys gives away free account+PW
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that will cause the service to be bad, ISP guys uses those uses those USERnames and password which are currently not in use, not in the control center but somewhere else
<Tuhin> they disables my account if i give bill only 2-3 days late...
<Tuhin> their service is noramlly fine
<Tuhin> and this router is serving our needs perfectly so far
<Tuhin> only this 1 game my niece is mad about playing makes trouble 
<Tuhin> u can install "Smite" and see
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am not saying that they are doing it but described the scenario
<Tuhin> its a free game in epic games
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I don't use windows
<pavlushka> Tuhin: GNU/Lunix is serving me well
<pavlushka> and I try to serve back in my possible way
<Tuhin> i like Linux too
<Tuhin> but some stuff is windows only
<Tuhin> so dual boot
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yep, like gaming photo editing
<Tuhin> and my nice wants games
<Tuhin> neice 
<pavlushka> though GIMP/OPENSHOT/LibreOffice works for me
<Tuhin> use emulator and install Smite ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Yes I can do that but will I?
<Tuhin> its hassle i know
<Tuhin> my niece takes my devices and installs stuff lol
<pavlushka> exactly like my nephew
<pavlushka> and also niece, she destroys His dad's CLash_of_Clans resources
<pavlushka> s/His/her
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: and also niece, she destroys her dad's CLash_of_Clans resources
<Tuhin> lol
<Tuhin> his dad plays clash of clans?
<pavlushka> yeah
<Tuhin> great dad lol
<Tuhin> my niece plays Mobile Legends 
<Tuhin> she hijacked my spare phone 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: check this https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/07/07/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<u-la-la> [ /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/07/07/#ubuntu-bd.txt ] - irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Tuhin_> back, what did i miss
<pavlushka> nothing
<Tuhin_> india banned this chinese game ....
<Tuhin_> what other routers u used?
<pavlushka> not that I am a dlink fan but for some reason my all routers are dlink
<pavlushka> we also have a tplink
<Tuhin_> so, which works best/high range for u
<pavlushka> dlink
<Tuhin_> ac1200 is higher range
<Tuhin_> so tplink ac1200 = higher range too 
<Tuhin_> what the uSB ports supports in ur dlink?
<Tuhin_> which model is ur tplink
<pavlushka> supposed to be of 1200Mbps wifi theocratically
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: a cheap one , with only 2.4 Ghz bandwidth
<pavlushka> wifi
<Tuhin_> i think more than 54mbps is not really needed 
<pavlushka> using as an extender
<Tuhin_> so u r using 3 routers now?
<Tuhin_> i used to use WImax modem + 150Mbps Netgear WNDR3300 before
<Tuhin_> after the Wimax modem died, changed to wired broadband 
<pavlushka> also old androids are not working the 5ghz dual band router though they have 2.4ghz running with, those works with that tplink ok.
<Tuhin_> the netgear was working as extender
<pavlushka> *working with the
<Tuhin_> then the router's dual band is not enabled 
<Tuhin_> need to set wifi mixed bgn mode + enable dual band 
<pavlushka> yes it is, the phone supposed not be able to scan the 5GHz
<Tuhin_> the old phones should connect to the 1st band of 2.4ghz
<pavlushka> so dual band is enabled and also I have checked in the settings
<Tuhin_>  set wifi mixed bgn mode ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: for some reason, one of our phone in the house doesn't
<Tuhin_> yes i had same issue
<pavlushka> then?
<Tuhin_> and thats why i was forced to use WEP which was hacked 
<Tuhin_> old devices dont support WPA2
<pavlushka> seems like that device is very old, my one works with wpa2, just having issues with the dual band
<Tuhin_> try WPA1 or WEP
<Tuhin_> or use a spare router which is set with WEP
<Tuhin_> plug that spare WEP router only when u need to se that old device
<pavlushka> it works with the 2.4 ghz tplink's wpa2
<Tuhin_> my WEP was hacked and used by nearby hacker....
<pavlushka> so its fine
<Tuhin_> i have helped fix one of my friends this type issue
<Tuhin_> i asked him to buy a 8500tk Asus router which fixed his range and device support problems 
<pavlushka> cool
<Tuhin_> all his issues was gone
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: including the personal ones?
<Tuhin_> i had to go and setup the router for him coz the ISP guy didn't fix old device connection /BGN Mode
<pavlushka> wow
<Tuhin_> isp didnt enable dual band
<pavlushka> aha
<Tuhin_> also didnt set BGN Mixed mode iirc
<Tuhin_> BGN mixed mode is must to let old devices to work
<Tuhin_> that asus router have very long range
<Tuhin_> he can get signal 2 homes away 
<Tuhin_> i wanted to buy that same router but didnt coz i already have 3 working routers and can extend if need more range 
<Tuhin_> so that game uses TCP: 9000-9001
<Tuhin_>   & UDP: 9002-9999
<Tuhin_> ports
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: ok, you want to forward it and see?
<Tuhin_> yes
<Tuhin_> what port u think will be safe/ not blocked ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<u-la-la> [WIKIPEDIA] List of TCP and UDP port numbers | "This is a list of TCP and UDP port numbers used by protocols of the Internet protocol suite for operation of network applications.The Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and the User Datagram Protocol (UDP) needed only one port for full-duplex, bidirectional traffic. The Stream Control Transmission..."
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: you can try 655
<Tuhin_> hm, no game except 666 = Doom 
<Tuhin_> that number is linked with devil worshipping i heard 
<pavlushka> may be
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: also your network issue should auto fix after power cuts, is that the case?
<Tuhin_> there was no powercut
<Tuhin_> so cant confirm
<Tuhin_> but Kaspersky 200MB free VPN solved it while it was enabled 
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: how unfortunate!
<pavlushka> :p
<Tuhin_> there was no powercut while i faced this problem last 3 days\
<pavlushka> poor you
<Tuhin_> so, online port checker says ports r closed
<pavlushka> which ports are open?
<Tuhin_> port 655, clsoed
<Tuhin_> also port80
<Tuhin_> https://portchecker.co/
<u-la-la> [ Port Checker - Check Open Ports Online ] - portchecker.co
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: 103.144.49.246 is your ip?
<Tuhin_> thats ur ISP ip
<Tuhin_> that site autodetects ur IP and puts there 
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: then why its in your nick?
<Tuhin_> oh yes its mine lol
<Tuhin_> but that ip is not in the website
<Tuhin_> 103.144.49.234
<Tuhin_> i have done these port forwarding stuff over 10 years ago lol
<Tuhin_> now it seems i forgot stuff 
<Tuhin_> saved my settings 
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: may be your ISP has blocked icmp requests
<Tuhin_> great
<Tuhin_> now what do i do
<pavlushka> Tuhin_: I said may be as the portchecker is failing, but port forwarding should work despite
<Tuhin_> let me reboot router 
<Tuhin> back
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and also port 80 is highly unlikely to be blocked, that also indicates to icmp
<Tuhin> so what port i set as "internal port" 
<pavlushka> request turned off
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the game port
<Tuhin> and service port ?
<pavlushka> 655
<pavlushka> or as you like it
<Tuhin> ID	Service Port	Internal Port	IP Address	Protocol	Status	Modify
<Tuhin> 1	9000-9001	655	192.168.0.107	TCP	Enabled	Modify Delete
<Tuhin> 2	9002-9999	655	192.168.0.107	UDP	Enabled	Modify Delete
<Tuhin>          
<Tuhin>    
<Tuhin> looks like i put on wrong place?
<Tuhin> i followed this https://portforward.com/tp-link/tl-wr841n/
<u-la-la> [ TP-Link TL-WR841N Router Port Forwarding Steps ] - portforward.com
<Tuhin> my router interface is same as this 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: every brand's port forwarding web interface is different, you need to figure that out yourself
<Tuhin> yea
<Tuhin> beside "Service Port" , it says : (XX, Enter a specific port number or leave it blank)
<Tuhin> the port i want to forward cant be blank, so i put 655 there
<Tuhin> blank = all ports 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: trial and error will succeed you
<Tuhin> yes
<Tuhin> can set range of ports like "9002-9999" in internal port box
<Tuhin> can NOT
<Tuhin> its late, will see this later
<Tuhin> Bye for now
<pavlushka> night night
